# Popular MAC products everyone seems to love but you?



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

I know of a couple of mac products that many people on specktra seem to love but it just doesnt work for me.

-Petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










-Stark naked
-amber lights
-Fix+
-Hue & girl about town lipsticks

Whats yours?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

The mixing medium water base, i think it doesn't prevent pigments from creasing at all!


----------



## annikay (Dec 21, 2008)

Bare Study Paint Pot. Creases.


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dazzleglasses


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

MSF's.. these make my pores look HUGE!!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 21, 2008)

Nanogold e/s & I are not friends


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 21, 2008)

feline kohl


----------



## makeba (Dec 21, 2008)

dazzleglasses


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 21, 2008)

Nylon, Paints (too dry), Prep and Prime Face, Prep and Prime Eye and Sketch.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 21, 2008)

MSFn.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 21, 2008)

pearlglide eyeliners. iv never felt the need to try fix+ either, dont really understand why its a nessicity.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 21, 2008)

Prep and Prime Face, I originally thought it was a good idea to use for the SPF 50 value but honestly I didn't notice any different in the way my makeup applied when I was using it. Now I have a Guerlain primer and it's amazing, lovely matte finish but a little hint of shimmer and helps the makeup wear a lot longer. With the MAC primer my face just felt greasy!

I've also never seen the appeal in the Water Based Mixing Medium. I have the gel version and I think it's fantastic for turning pigments etc into liners as it dries. I can't really imagine applying pigments wet all over the lid, it's just a turn off for me.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 21, 2008)

Dazzleglass

Shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a few but I like Paintpots more and even NYX jumbo pencils outperform Shadesticks


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 21, 2008)

Dazzleglass


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 21, 2008)

all paint pot. crease on me


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 21, 2008)

all paint pot. crease on me


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 21, 2008)

satin taupe e/s - horrible goop in a pan. and its in nearly every damned palette!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 21, 2008)

Vanilla pigment, Petticoat MSF, Shadesticks, Carbon e/s and Pretty Twisted e/s


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Vanilla pigment, Petticoat MSF, Shadesticks, Carbon e/s and Pretty Twisted e/s_

 
Vanilla pigment, carbon e/s, really??!! why??


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 21, 2008)

Tan and Melon pigments
Dazzleglasses
Sketch eyeshadow
Myth and Hue lipsticks


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

i dont own any dazzleglasses. but i'm curious to know why so many don't like'em? before i go out and buy lol..thanks!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 21, 2008)

MSF/MES - basically mineralise *anything*
Shadesticks
Paintpots


Tried all 3, hate all 3... got rid of all 3


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_MSF/MES - basically mineralise *anything*
Shadesticks
Paintpots


Tried all 3, hate all 3... got rid of all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! Poor you!


----------



## KTB (Dec 21, 2008)

MES
Woodwinked - just looks like a dull shitty brown on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to love it though.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 21, 2008)

Shroom & Woodwinked (wanted to love but basically look blah on me)
Beautiful Iris (and I love purples)
any Khol Pencils (unless I want my eyeliner running down to my cheeks)
paintpots, they aren't even close to the original IMO


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_lol! Poor you!_

 
LOL!!! There was a lucky girl here who was the recipient of those MES and paintpots - I gave them away for free


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_dazzleglasses_


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL!!! There was a lucky girl here who was the recipient of those MES and paintpots - I gave them away for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're so generous, as always


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 21, 2008)

-All of the Paint Pots
-All of the concealers
-Petticoat
-Viva Glam V


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 21, 2008)

Everything from cult of cherry.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 21, 2008)

dazzleglasses
nano gold not good as a highlighter ..maybe over a pink base :/
cranberry eyeshadow makes me look like i have an eye infection.
tempting quad blah that green sucked.


----------



## nursie (Dec 21, 2008)

pigments. i hate loose messy stuff.

shroom e/s. chalky off white that doesnt show up on me.
tinted lip conditioner....i think they smell yukky. chapstick is better.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i dont own any dazzleglasses. but i'm curious to know why so many don't like'em? before i go out and buy lol..thanks!_

 
I think the major turn off is the cost.  $17.50 for such little product.  And dazzleglasses are very glittery, people may not like it.  And most of the colors have very poor color payoff.  Its also a thick consistancy so after using it 5 times you feel like theres half the bottle left.

I still love my dazzleglasses though!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 21, 2008)

Blot Powder
Sushi Flower e/s
Prep & Prime Face
err... Kinda Dazzleglasses


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Vanilla pigment, carbon e/s, really??!! why??_

 
 LOL.. Vanilla pigment is too bling bling for my liking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I prefer Vanilla eyeshadow..  Carbon is too dark - prefer Print e\s


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

^^ rofl i havent heard the word bling bling before when i hear people describe makeup


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 21, 2008)

fix+ - makes my face itch w/in sec.s of using it
gleam e/s - glittery mess, w/ no color payoff for me
bare study p/p - is hard, not creamy at all, it's so difficult to smooth out and blend


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

Prep & Prime Face - I get a horrible rash from this


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 22, 2008)

Powerpoint eye pencils. I find that the colour payoff is iffy, and that I really have to pack it on to see anything beyond a bit of shimmer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2008)

Studio Fix.  Yuck!  Oh and MSF Natural.  It gives a nice, but weird finish that I don't love and gives me tiny bumps.  But yet I can't quit give up on it...


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_feline kohl_

 

ditto


----------



## zyga (Dec 22, 2008)

paintpots

I really like some of the colours but I find them hard to blend.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

MES, MSFN and Satin Taupe, too purple on me it looks like a bruise.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 22, 2008)

Myth & I do not get a long. I have tried every MAC e/l & they all smear on me except the blacktrack f/l


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. Vanilla pigment is too bling bling for my liking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - I prefer Vanilla eyeshadow.. Carbon is too dark - prefer Print e\s_

 
Wow... Ok! If there were two products i didn't expect to be mentioned here... definitely vanilla pigment and carbon e/s !!!
Funny though!!


----------



## *JJ* (Dec 22, 2008)

dazzleglasses - way too sticky
woodwinked - is this supposed to look orange??


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

Petticoat - tends to enlarge my pores
Feline eye kohl - this ends up everywhere


----------



## kittykit (Dec 22, 2008)

Satin Taupe
Pigments
Pearlglide eyeliners
Fix+


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I think the major turn off is the cost.  $17.50 for such little product.  And dazzleglasses are very glittery, people may not like it.  And most of the colors have very poor color payoff.  Its also a thick consistancy so after using it 5 times you feel like theres half the bottle left.

I still love my dazzleglasses though!_

 

are they gritty though? i know most glittery glosses feel very sandlike on the lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

Fix +
Shroom e/s
Most MSF except for Petticoat
MAC concealers
all MAC pencil liners


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

wow.. I havent hated anything yet lol.

except im not a HUGE fan of climate blue like everyone else-- I just really dont ever see the pink glitter.. it never shows up on my eyes!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Everything from cult of cherry._

 
I have to agree.  I was not a huge fan of the cult of cherry collection.  I still don't understand why people were/are so gaga over that collection.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_pigments. i hate loose messy stuff.

shroom e/s. chalky off white that doesnt show up on me.
tinted lip conditioner....i think they smell yukky. chapstick is better._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Satin Taupe
Pigments
Pearlglide eyeliners
Fix+_

 
I'm so surprised! People don't like pigments AT ALL?! Why, oh why??!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_are they gritty though? i know most glittery glosses feel very sandlike on the lips._

 
Umm if you smack your lips together really hard then you can feel it.  But the glitter pretty much feels non exsistant!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Wow... Ok! If there were two products i didn't expect to be mentioned here... definitely vanilla pigment and carbon e/s !!!
Funny though!!_

 
I love wearing pigments.. If I use vanilla p/g as highlight, then there is just too much bling bling (just for you, xxManBeaterxx!)glitters on my eyes, making me look like some disco queen from 80s.  If I happned to wear eyeshadows, I would rather use something more interesting like Pink Opal or Melon as highlight.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 
_I'm so surprised! People don't like pigments AT ALL?! Why, oh why??!!_

 
 I can see why though.. Pigments can be messy


----------



## chdom (Dec 22, 2008)

msf in petticoat- even with the lightest application i still looked clownish eeks!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 22, 2008)

SHADESTICKS.  I have noooo idea why people are so obsessed with using these as bases.  I hate them with every fiber of my being!

Also, the entire Cool Heat collection.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_satin taupe e/s - horrible goop in a pan. and its in nearly every damned palette!_

 
I agree. It hardly shows up on my eyes! I'm an NW20 and only have painterly paint pot for a base. Please help!?

I don't like the Mineralized Eye Shadows. I only have Hot Contrast. The black isn't dark enough and the marbled side is very muddy.

Solar Bits!! Makes my eyes look like aluminum paper.

Illegal Cargo & Warm Chill Eye Shadow from cool heat.


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd say Fix+ for the purpose of setting makeup/refreshing. I don't like it as a face spray!

However...I really do like it for using pigments/MES wet. At least it has a use!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd have to say Bare Study p/p and Prep+Prime Eye...Sable e/s which is weird b/c i love these types of colors, but it just looks terrible on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to love it!


----------



## nadiya (Dec 22, 2008)

Shroom - for some reason it makes me look sunburnt. Much prefer vanilla e/s.

Dazzleglass - not a fan of glittery lips sorry!

Dangerzone MES - I just don't get why everyone loves red eyeshadow!

266 brush - How do people make this work?

239 brush - okay I admit it is a nice brush, but not any more special than millions of other good quality paddle brushes out there. Am I missing something?


----------



## cmonster (Dec 23, 2008)

1. sable and woodwinked (i looked like i got knocked in the eye)
2. dazzleglasses
3. msf


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if I really hate anything.


But,I know I love something a lot of people hate..Prep and Prime Eye.<3


----------



## orkira (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigments and Cult of Cherry.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 23, 2008)

I. HATE. SHROOM.            and for some WEIRD reason, after my first pan of it smashed I BOUGHT IT AGAIN thinking some miracle was going to make this actually work for me.  Shroom hardly shows up on me...and by any magical chance that i get it to show up by packing almost half the pan on, it looks like the color of off white dirty socks on me. disgusting.   looks great on others though! i much prefer dazzlelight. so much better and a better texture.


----------



## fingie (Dec 23, 2008)

FELINE. ugh. I want to love it, I just can't because it makes the biggest friggin mess of my eye makeup. 

I can kind of see the dislike of Vanilla pigment...it *can* be a bit "bling bling" if theres too much on the brush...but I prefer Naked over Vanilla anyways for most looks.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

Just in general (and I'm pretty sure it's common) but I HATE lustre eye shadows.And I really dislike dazzleglasses.Toooooo shimmery glittery mess lol


----------



## stickles (Dec 23, 2008)

hmm, Woodwinked is one of those colors that people love, but just make me look jaundiced. I also agree with pigments, and in fact I extend this dislike out to most loose powder products, just a mess to use when I'm rushing in the morning!

Others...

Lollipop Lovin - just enhanced the wrinkles in my lips
Club - just makes my eyes look tired
Bare Study - emphasizes wrinkles in my eyes, applies streaky
Beauty Powder Blushes - I mean these are okayyyy but not pigmented or that wonderful, I far prefer the mineralized blushes


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

The 239 brush. No matter how many times i dab it on the pan, the eyeshadow doesn't transfer to my eyes. I tried a million of times. I hate it!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 23, 2008)

Smolder eye kohl. It just doesn't work for me, it's too black and makes me look like a panda.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_The 239 brush. No matter how many times i dab it on the pan, the eyeshadow doesn't transfer to my eyes. I tried a million of times. I hate it!_

 
I hate it too! Have you found something better? Please tell me!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_I hate it too! Have you found something better? Please tell me!!_

 
The 213 is my best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It packs on the colour really well and applies it smoothly, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that brush!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_The 213 is my best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It packs on the colour really well and applies it smoothly, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that brush!_

 
Thank you so much!! You're so sweet! I'll give it a try!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_I can kind of see the dislike of Vanilla pigment...it *can* be a bit "bling bling" if theres too much on the brush...but I prefer Naked over Vanilla anyways for most looks._

 
 Oh yeah!  Someone's talkin' my language!


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 23, 2008)

Most of the pencil liners (especially Feline, which I really wanted to love). Woodwinked, Trax and Sketch - I'd heard great things about all three, but they were all awful.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Charge water! MA put it on my face once and I thought I would die from the itching and burning! skin is too sensitive can't take it....


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 24, 2008)

Carbon e/s- too harsh & hard to work with.
Myth l/s- makes me look like a corpse.  (my perfect nude is Creme de nude <3!!
Liner on the waterline... again, too harsh & it makes my eyes look TINY!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_FELINE. ugh. I want to love it, I just can't because it makes the biggest friggin mess of my eye makeup. 
_

 
You took the thought right out of my head. It goes on so slick and precise, very beautiful black color, but it just doesn't STAY where you put it. 

Unfortunately I went slap happy over them before discovering this, so I still have two back ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IDK maybe I'll get lucky and find SOME sort of use for them.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 24, 2008)

I find that layering an eye shadow like Carbon over a black eyeliner like Feline (or Smolder) helps to "set" the liner and keep it from smudging too much. HTH!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shadesticks - hurts my eyeballs!
Nylon, Phloof!
frost formula Paint Pots
Satin Taupe e/s 

hmm... maybe I just don't like _FROSTY_ things! lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 28, 2008)

cx


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Zoomlash!_

 
*GASP!*

BLASPHEMY!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 28, 2008)

thought of another one
239 brush. doesn't pack on enough colour


----------



## MissDeeCanada (Dec 28, 2008)

Satin Taupe e/s - Really?  I love that, it is one of my go-to shadows for sure!

Mine would be lusture e/s I have such a hard time getting any decent colour payoff!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 28, 2008)

Paint Pots. I don't own any, never take a second (or first look) at them and  just can't get into using a color base with everything I use.

Paints as Primer. I'll stick to my tried and true.

Dazzleglasses, Lipglasses, Lustreglasses. I do have some pictured in my collection. They were probably one of the 1st items I bought and the last ones I'll use....as a matter of fact, I won't use them. So many better lip products out there and they all look the same on pigmented lips anyway.

Studio Fix. Break out city.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought of another one: the 182 brush. It is lovely for applying mineral makeup, but mine sheds so much I've stopped using it altogether.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_MSF's.. these make my pores look HUGE!!_

 
I SO AGREE!! ive been hearing everyone say that "YOU NEED TO COLLECT ALL THE MSF!!!" so i went out and bought one.. tried it at home.. and it makes my pores look huge!. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Petticoat - tends to enlarge my pores_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chdom* 

 
_msf in petticoat- even with the lightest application i still looked clownish eeks!_

 
petticoat is just WOW to me.. i tried it in the store and i was just too surprised by how it looked.. even the tiniest amount.. i cant imagine it looking good on me. the MA at mac said its suppose to be a blush.. and i cant imagine that color working for me at all. 

im also scared to try my paint pots. :- ( 
i have a tendency to buy the items that get all the rave reviews.. ive had a bad experience with blackground as a base.. but i went and got painterly.. :- / so far i havent used it yet. 

another one is paint... i got bare canvas.. because everyone seems to use it. i havent used it on my eyes, but the other night i swatched my paint, paint pot, UDPP, and eyeshadow insurance.. then i put on eyeshadow on each of them.. and i have to say... the color wasnt vibrant at all on both paint and the paint pot swatch. im a little disappointed by that.. because i bought both.. but im hoping that itll work better on my eyes.

mulch, amber lights, woodwinked, rule... all those color do noooot work on my eyes at all. i look like i got punched.. but it looks so beautiful on some of the girls ive seen. (im jealous,,, but i cant make it work for me :- [ )


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 30, 2008)

Pigments 
Lustre eyeshadows
Fix+ 
217 (Sometimes it's really scratchy on my eye)
Petticoat (only because mine doesn't have much veining at all so it's more of a highlight). I was even thinking of buying another one that has a lot of veining but i'll just wait for the Blonde, Brunette, Redhead collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_im also scared to try my paint pots. :- ( 
i have a tendency to buy the items that get all the rave reviews.. ive had a bad experience with blackground as a base.. but i went and got painterly.. :- / so far i havent used it yet._

 
Blackground can be scary, if you are not used to playing with your eyes & colors.  Try dabbing a little bit of Blackground along the upper lashline (like a thick liner) and lay the shadows or pigments on top and you will see the colors 'pop'. Since you are not covering the whole eyelid, you won't look  'bruised' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There is a cool paintpot and shadow combination thread here, in MAC chat and just go and play with it!  My favorite is Blackground with Stars n Rockets or Blackground with Green/blue piggie.

 Quote:

  mulch, amber lights, woodwinked, rule... all those color do noooot work on my eyes at all. i look like i got punched.. but it looks so beautiful on some of the girls ive seen. (im jealous,,, but i cant make it work for me :- [ )  
 
 They looked funny on me in the beginning too, but the more you practice, the more you know how to 'work' your eyes.


----------



## dreamiez (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't liked petticoat.

maybe its the sheen that makes it very unnatural on me.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 30, 2008)

Shroom. No matter how hard I try I can't even get any eyeshadow on the freakin brush!
239 brush. I feel bad everytime I use it because it gets all dirty....I'm kind of a freak about it! I much prefer the 213.


----------



## VintageAqua (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate to say it but Studio Fix. I'm fairly sure I'm allergic to it because my face starts burning after a couple of hours. 

Lustre eyeshadows especially Idol Eyes. Trax also looks dreaded on me. 

CB 96 Lipstick, ugh that frosty orange mess should have been dc'ed years ago IMO, haha. Bring back Eager instead!!!!

Moon's reflection eyeshadow. I feel like no over 15 can wear this reasonably.

Zoomlash clumps really terribly on me as well...much prefer Plushlash


----------



## ceci (Dec 30, 2008)

Fix+ (a waste of money)
nanogold e/s (it's lustre and it 'clumps' on the pan)
vanilla e/s (looks way to 'white' for me. i'm nc 25-30)

and lastly maybe MSFN? I love this stuff! I just apply it on my bare face in morning when I'm in a rush for an even skin tone. But whenever i apply it, my face starts to itch for about 1/2 hour.. 
Does that means that i m allergic to it? 
And is there any recommendation for me as an alternative? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ceci (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh! and i absolutely hate Fafi quad eyes 1. I just don;t like the look it gives and i hate both vanilla and pink venus e/s..


----------



## pcsocake (Dec 30, 2008)

mac prep & prime...greasy comes to town using that stuff.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 31, 2008)

Lipglasses - so, so sticky I want to like them but I just don't *sigh*
Frost lipsticks - dry my lips out like crazy
Zoomlash - wrost. mascara. ever.
Rose pigment - chunky chunky


----------



## seabird (Dec 31, 2008)

woodwinked e/s (goes red on me), carbon e/s (refuses to blend..), and msfs omg. they make me look like a greasy mess and i don't even have oily skin. i also do not see the point in fix+, makes no differnce for me.

oh, and the cult of cherry collection like somebody else said. i was not feeling it at ALL.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't like Lustreglasses. They're just sparkly. No color, nothing.
But what tops it off are the Lipgelées. I just don't get them. They're not pigmented, they don't last, they smear all over the face. 

The one product customers seem to love that I don't agree with: Pink Venus and Shroom eyeshadow. One is messy and doesn't show up, and the other is just boring (there are better neutrals out there).


----------



## northerngirl (Jan 1, 2009)

MAC mascaras... all the ones I've tried remind me of those cheap non-brand ones you got in those Walmart make-up kits as a teenager! They're just... BAD! 

Lipgelees. 

Fix+... what's the point?


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 1, 2009)

Petticoat.


----------



## marley20 (Jan 6, 2009)

187 brush
Petticoat MSF
Tendertones..love the smell love how smooth it makes my lips..can't get past the way it tastes on my lips...kinda like sunscreen.


----------



## kittykat305 (Jan 6, 2009)

Amber Lights & Honey Lust e/s and Oh Baby lipglass
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Products I bought and now regret.


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 

 
_Lipglasses - so, so sticky I want to like them but I just don't *sigh*_

 
Oh how I agree. And I wish since I DO have them, they'd at the least have the brush applicator like the Dazzleglass.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 6, 2009)

Petticoat, horrible glittery mess on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 6, 2009)

I really dislike MSFs I just don't understand the hype.

I also cannot make sketch work for me no matter how hard i try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats about it, there are other products that are neither here nor there, but those 2 I definitly cannot get along with.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 6, 2009)

*delete*


----------



## Hilly (Jan 6, 2009)

Studio Fix foundation!!! YUCK!! Made me break out!

Also Fafi Eyes 2....I had the worst makeup days when I tried to wear that pallet. Yuckola!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 7, 2009)

*dollymix* makes me look... like a *dolly mix*ed with a clown.


c wut i did thar?


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

blushes which are so popular on local forums but I don't use any blush at all... for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, paintpots, I see them rather like some halloween accessory than eyeshadows!
and lip stains... I think that would make me look ages older!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 10, 2009)

The 266 brush someone said?!! .. Oh the horror!!.. I love that brush to death!! So much that I have more than one!!

My dislikes are:
210 brush [UGH]
Lipglasses/Dazzleglasses - If I don't use chapstick or a lipstick underneath, my lips peel.. In EVERY one I've tried..
Emmanuel Ungaro lipstain
Chromeglass - Comes out too think and looks yuck.. Maybe it's the colour I have..


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 12, 2009)

Mac 129 blush brush,cant stand it,its so rough and scratchy! I much prefer my Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair Blush Brush or the Mac 187 for applying blushes.And Mac Beauty Powder,although im not sure anybody really likes it lol But i definitly dont it makes my face very cakey and powdery looking,not very attractive lol


----------



## star*violet (Jan 12, 2009)

224 brush (it's like evil or something!)
pigments (too big and too messy)


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

i love just about every mac product except for

the eyeshadows
the brushes

the eyeshadows...sigh..im sorry, but Urban Decay's are way more pigmented than MAC's. hell, so are Ben Nye's. I may sell the few MAC shadows I have because they all suck and have poor color payoff, except for Beauty marked. i really like that one lol. And guacamole. Actually all of the lighter ones suck for me. They blend in way too well with  my skintone, and yes, I use a base lol. It just doesn't matter. 

The brushes...sorry, but they're just not worth the money IMO (well most of them, i do love the 187). Besides, i have sensitive skin and I prefer brushes not made with cat hair. again, MY opinion and preference.

but i love everything else, esp the piggies, msf's, lipglasses, etc.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 14, 2009)

im going to add mineralize skinfinish in petticoat and soft and gentle to my list.They dont work for me at all, the sheen is way too intense an way too obvious.And i dont know if its just me but they make my pores look huge! Especially petticoat.Im sending both back to mac.And another product im betting most people dont like is Mac DazzleLash! Its the most pathetic mascara ever it does literally nothing for lashes imo


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i love just about every mac product except for

the eyeshadows
the brushes

the eyeshadows...sigh..im sorry, but Urban Decay's are way more pigmented than MAC's. hell, so are Ben Nye's. I may sell the few MAC shadows I have because they all suck and have poor color payoff, except for Beauty marked. i really like that one lol. And guacamole. Actually all of the lighter ones suck for me. They blend in way too well with  my skintone, and yes, I use a base lol. It just doesn't matter. 

The brushes...sorry, but they're just not worth the money IMO (well most of them, i do love the 187). Besides, i have sensitive skin and I prefer brushes not made with cat hair. again, MY opinion and preference.

but i love everything else, esp the piggies, msf's, lipglasses, etc._

 
MAC brushes are made with CAT hair????


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

no they aren't, i was just being an ass. but i dont like animal hair on my face. i do have natural brushes, but i PREFER synthetic. i have sensitive skin.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_no they aren't, i was just being an ass. but i dont like animal hair on my face. i do have natural brushes, but i PREFER synthetic. i have sensitive skin._

 
Haha, I jumped the gun there a bit - I realized later yesterday that it was really doubtful that they made brushes with actual cat hair, but I left the question up just to doublecheck.  

So, a question - I know MAC isn't animal tested, but I'm assuming their brushes aren't cruelty-free, seeing as they're made with animal hair...or am I wrong? Just curious.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 17, 2009)

Most of MAC's brushes are made with goat hair I believe, correct me if I'm wrong.  Goat hair collection is NOT harmful to animals at all, it's like raising sheep for their wool.  The animal gets a hair cut, it's no big thing, and while they certainly don't like to be restrained to get the cut, it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 17, 2009)

ahh kk, thanks for that. I may have to buy some more MAC brushes then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I have is the 266 at the moment.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

The 187 as a foundation brush. I don't get the hype. For powder use, 1000 brownie points. For foundation use, HELL NAH!

The 210 & 190 brushes... I am getting rid of these brushes. Don't know how yet, but i'm sooo getting rid of them.... smfh!

The 217 brush... duuuuuuuuuude..... no comment.

MoistureLush moisturizer and eye cream. Returned them the next day.. Like are you serious w/ that mess?

STUDIO FIX..... UGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 18, 2009)

Lashes. So overrated.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 18, 2009)

any mes
myth lipstick (makes it look like i have concealer on my lips)
the whole entire dame edna collection
idol eyes e/s
beauty marked e/s
mac wipes (burn my skin!!)


----------



## Septemba (Jan 18, 2009)

VGV lippie, I was sooo bummed by this!! I really feel like it didn't compliment me at all, I gave it to my mum and she loves it.


----------



## rt66chix (Jan 19, 2009)

Studio Tech. It looks so pretty on other people but I hate working with it.


----------



## rt66chix (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_MAC brushes are made with CAT hair????_

 
MWAHAHAHA! Hide kitty...MAC's comin' to get you. 






Isn't this how rumors get started?

"select goat hair" and "japanese pony" is what they're made of. Straight from the trainer's mouth is where this info came from.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 20, 2009)

217 brush


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_217 brush_

 
LOL! Mine looks like it should be on one of those Dr. Miracle commercials. The hair is a mess. You know it's horrible when an SE version looks better than a FS one.


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 21, 2009)

Let's see, Blankety l/s, the Redhead MSF (it barely shows up on me and turns me sort of orange), Slimshines (maybe I just got a bad one but the one and only Slimeshine I have stinks of that harsh plastic smell) and so far all of their foundations I've tried (the coverage is just poor in my opinion). All their lovely lipsticks and shadows make up for my dislike of their other products though.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 21, 2009)

LIGHTSCAPADE MSF, blahhhh does NOTHING for me.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_217 brush_

 
nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

i <3333333333 the 217!!!1


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

For me it would have to be the MSF natural powders. Theres not enough shades to choose from so its easily a hit or a miss in that department. Plus it tends to get a bit cakey and dry looking easily when I apply it on with my 181SE. I've tried using less and same result. Since the one I got is a tad bit too dark for me I think I'm going to try to find a way to use it as a contour color instead of an all over face powder.

Another one would be smolder eye khol. It gives me panda eyes within like 2 minutes of having it on! 

Idk if this is a popular shade or not but I hate Paradisco e/s. It's another product I tried to make work but just couldn't. I could pack it on and it wouldn't show up on me, all I'd see is some shimmer on my lids. Now you could say that I could prob use it as a highlight but with all the highlight shades I have layin around I dont need another one.

Playful e/s seems to be well liked by many but another product that I can't seem to work well with. The pigmentation sucks on it and its just chalky in my opinion.


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't like mes. If you apply them dry you have all the Glitter in your eye and on your cheeks and if you apply them wet the color is gone or it is much more difficult to blend :-(


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_MWAHAHAHA! Hide kitty...MAC's comin' to get you. 





Isn't this how rumors get started?

"select goat hair" and "japanese pony" is what they're made of. Straight from the trainer's mouth is where this info came from._

 
Wow this is probably one of the reason why out of all MAC brushes the one made in Japan are the ones I like the most.
The hair are softer because it is horse instead of goat... oh.. thanks for the info.

Don't know... am I the only one ? the japan one always seems better cut and with better bristles.

As for something everybody loves but me... hum 217, I never reach for it. 
Dazzleglass: for the texture, the price, the amount you get, the quality? real joke like the mystery powders size..


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

MSF's ... all of them, natural, blushes, eyeshadows... i just don't get it


----------



## MrsWoods (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate Woodwinked, Satin Taupe and Sable e/s, they just look very "unhealthy" on me. 

Then the iridescent pressed powder - No matter how I try to apply it, I look like a discobowl!

I also don't know if it's just me, but I can't handle Royal Hue shadestick, it won't go on even. 

Paint Pots don't work for me as a base either, it creases in no time.

And what exactly is Gentle Simmer slimshine supposed to do? It just looks like chapstick on my lips!

Oh, and I have to admit, that I don't own a single dazzleglass, to me they aren't worth the money. If I want chunks of glitter on my lips, I can still buy a drugstore gloss for 2€, that will basically look the same.


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_MSF's.. these make my pores look HUGE!!_

 

i second that .... the MSFs make my skin blotchy and dry


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 27, 2009)

Im not a huge fan of woodwinked also. its looks so perfect in the pan though


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 27, 2009)

all MSFs.. even the MSF Natural.  Way too glittery/shimmery!  The MSF Natural just looks powdery & doesnt blend well.


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 27, 2009)

delete


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 28, 2009)

Vanilla pigment, expected something less yellowish if that makes any sense.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 28, 2009)

Silly goose and shadowy lady e/s, I don't like you and I wish I had somewhere for you to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 29, 2009)

I know lots of you are excited for the return of Lollipop Loving-- but I don't get it at all.  If I could get the same color in the tube to show up on my lips that would be nice, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Do you have really pigmented lips naturally? If so, maybe try something like lip erase if you've got a Pro store around you. Or even a little tiny bit of concealer on the lips before lip color will do. Just make sure you apply some kind of lipbalm first and let that set in for a bit and use just a tiny bit of concealer or else it can look cakey.


----------



## meeta (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_^^Do you have really pigmented lips naturally? If so, maybe try something like lip erase if you've got a Pro store around you. Or even a little tiny bit of concealer on the lips before lip color will do. Just make sure you apply some kind of lipbalm first and let that set in for a bit and use just a tiny bit of concealer or else it can look cakey._

 
would you use lip erase or concealer and then use the lip balm on top of that before applying color? does lip erase dilute/lighten the color of the lipstick b/c the lipstick is mixing with the lip erase? thanks

sadly, i just dont have love for amber lights. it just seems too dark and brassy. i wish it had more yellow in it.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

*****


----------



## Rosario (Jan 30, 2009)

MYTH & Russina Red l/s (may work for other but for me NOTHING)
all Lipglosses (what a shame such pretty colors but they dry my lips and there too sticky for my liking)


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

uhh prolly shadsticks and pink venus e/s


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL! Nobody loves Pink Venus! I've learned to tolerate it over a CCB, though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

Girl About Town....Ugghhh Hate it


----------



## bebeflamand (Feb 3, 2009)

Woodwinked...really wanted to like it but sadly it looks way better in the pan than on my skin.  Browns usually suit me pretty well, but this one looks really bad.


----------



## macfabulous (Feb 3, 2009)

mineralize satinfinish...urgh greaseball, and i hate the feel of it on my face, even with the prep and prime face and i dont really have oily skin(only my t-zone throughout the day).
Spiced chocolate, idol eyes, beauty marked and a few more eyeshadows (cant think of the top of my head, but mainly lustres) 
dont get me wrong i make them all work great but i just dont see why i spend money on MAC just to have to work harder with them, like a drugstore eyeshadow, its annoying. sorry im rambling


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 6, 2009)

early on in my Mac days I would buy everything that I would see people saying "OMG you must have this, its great" so my collection is pretty large now with things that I rarely wear because they just didn't fit me.

Lipgellies- WHY!!!!!! I didn't expect the coverage of a lipglass or lipstick but damn its like nothing is on at all. I got them when C-Shock came out and EVE I think had them in her video "Tambourine". To tell the truth I still use goldensoft over certain lipsticks, but give it 15 minutes and its gone. 

Peticoat - When people said "it enlarges pores" a light bulb in my head went off. Its like I tried to work with it, but something was always off. 

Passionate Eyeshadow - I dont know if I got a bad one (the label came off like in two days of owning it, and yes I got it from the mac website) but for such a bright shadow the color pay off even with a base wasn't what I was expecting. Then, it just dried out and hardened. I ended up scratching the shadow out and using it for B2M.

Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation - A ghostly horror in a bottle. Im an NC 50 and it looked like a pale white mess on me. That got B2M'd with the quickness.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 6, 2009)

Lollipop lovin'... I own this lipstick and I don't hate it but my gosh, what is the hype for?? It barely shows up on lips and in the light it looks like a green colour.. I donno :S.


----------



## geeko (Feb 7, 2009)

light flush msf....

it turns a weird color on me .......i have no idea why others are loving this msf so much.

give me my Warmed msf anytime. I prefer this so much more...


----------



## no_mysteryleft (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LOL! Nobody loves Pink Venus! I've learned to tolerate it over a CCB, though._

 
which CCB? I've been trying to tolerate pink venus for years and hate it over everything -- paints (I tracked down and paid too much for canton candy for that ONE reason), paint pots, fluidlines, even the pure white chromaline and I'm close to throwing it out.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2009)

I use it over Pink (Pro), but I've used it over Hush, too, and the sparkles and color lasted all day.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 12, 2009)

Lollipop loving- nothing great about this
petticoat msf- i guess its just me??


----------



## moonlit (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_MWAHAHAHA! Hide kitty...MAC's comin' to get you. 





Isn't this how rumors get started?
._

 
lol that was really funny


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

I take back my post about VGV and apologize profusely, I had to snaffle it back from my mother - loving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Lollipop loving- nothing great about this
petticoat msf- i guess its just me??_

 
I don't hate Petticoat but I'm not obsessed. I always let myself down because I read pages of reviews on stuff and think they are going to transform my life


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Smolder eye kohl. It just doesn't work for me, it's too black and makes me look like a panda._

 
LMAO! i just had to laugh at that. i almost spewed coffee on the screen!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_Bare Study Paint Pot. Creases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ditto. creases like crazy. i'm still trying to find a way to use without it creasing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Fix+ doesn't do anything for me. It kind of stings my skin after I spray it on. It just feels like it's expensive water. shrugs.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate MAC pencil liners. Smudges on me like crazy. I have raccoon eyes in less than an hour. I love UD 24/7 liners tho.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 12, 2009)

MAC paints= BOO


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 13, 2009)

The Fluidlines, I much prefer classic liquid eyeliner. Studio Fix Fluid looked really unnatural on me. The Lustre eyeshadows are very badly bullied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I really like mine for a subtle sparkle


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

Me + NC40+ Medium Pigmented lips + Lavender Whip = NO  I dont look right...


----------



## daphneM (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I haven't explored that much to know yet in a wide range. I'm worrying that it might be true for me for MSFs - I just got my first one (Blonde) and while I like it, I am having a hard time doing much of anything with it. We'll see, though! I will have to try out some the next time I go to the store.

But now that the Cremeteam collection is out I can say LAVENDER WHIP L/S. Holy moly. I have NO idea what the love is for this lipstick. I mean, yes, it's really, really..._really_ different. There's a reason that there's hardly a l/s out there like this. It's hideous. I have seen it on a bazillion FOTDs now and maybe only 1 or 2 people did not look ridiculous. I played with it at a counter last week and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looked like an alien! But at the same time, people would probably say the fun I have with multicolored eyes paired with vampy (VGIII!) lips is utterly ridiculous, so to each her own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just sooo don't get it.


----------



## Arisone (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazzleglasses: Nothing but a glittery and sticky mess. 

Paint pots: I only own two (painterly and groundwork). I don't find the them (excluding painterly) to be a must have to make colors pop. 

Studio Fix: Breaks me out.

Paints: I don't get the hype about these either. UDPP is enough for me as a base or primer. 

239 brush: I bought this due to the hype. This doesn't do anything special that my Coastal scents brush can't do.

224 brush: I don't get the hype about this either. A decent dome crease brush could work just as well. 

Shadesticks: Someone explain to me why are these so popular?  I cringe when I see youtubers applying these. I don't think my sensitive eyelids could take it. 

Pearlglide Eyeliners: What a waste of money! They barely show up on me.

Mac Nail Polish: I refuse to pay 11.00 for one nailpolish when I can buy a Milani nailpolish for cheaper.

Fix +: Waste of Money. The only thing about it I liked was the scent.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 17, 2009)

Nanogold e/s no color payoff whatsoever.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Twig had raves on MUA but it's sort of blah and 90's. I hope I can figure out how to work it.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 18, 2009)

1) That stippling brush that's like included in most brush sets and face brush sets that has black hairs and white hair tips. WTF am I supposed to do with that? I stay away from it.

2) Paint pots (or anything of that nature). IMO it's a lot to pay for something that dries up so fast.

3) Viva Glam 5 and 6 (lipsticks and gloss). They're nice shades, but I don't think they're quite that holy haha.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 18, 2009)

- MSF. I can't say they don't work on me because I have never tried. But they just don't appeal to me. 

- All the Viva Glam l/s & l/g. I know it's for charity but none of the shades do anything for me and I've tried.

- Some of the brushes. I can't list them all but imo a lot of them are way overpriced. Although I do enjoy the 187(part of set) and 182(single).

- Lustres, glaze finish l/s. I prefer opaque and stronger color payoff in my l/s, especially if I'm paying more than drug store prices.

- Glitter products. Not knocking them at all, but I don't wear glitter.

- Nail polish. Nice but over priced imo.


----------



## QueenEmB (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_The mixing medium water base, i think it doesn't prevent pigments from creasing at all!_

 
That isn't what it is supposed to do!


----------



## celestia (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not a fan of too much glitter which is getting more obvious with each MAC collection- but while it is universally accepted that lustres suck, I actually like pink venus. I don't LOVE it, but i do get the right colour payoff from it. I don't like the chucks of glitter I see on some of their lipglosses, lipsticks and MSF.

I dont like most of the MAC mascaras. I've had better experiences elsewhere.


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't throw things at me but I can't stand Fashion Mews l/s!! I'm paler than NC/NW15 and it makes me look like I'm dying of hypothermia! NOT CUTE! I really wanted to make it work cause it looks good on so many of you, but pale, frosty, pinkish-purplish lips are just not for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2009)

fix+ spray - so glad i got it super cheap when i went to florida in a cco!! i swear it does nothing for my face! i only use it when applying my pink split mineralize eyeshadow because it's easier than getting out my mixing medium! seriously what the freak is fix+ meant to do? it does not refresh my face!


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 22, 2009)

Newly Minted! BLAHHHH!! I cant get it to work! 

Eyeshadow Suits Shallow Vs Deep hate it!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

Eyeshadows: All that Glitters, Amber Lights, Soft Brown
Lipstick: Myth
Face: Studio Fix Fluid only cause it looks sooo unatural on me


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Girl about town .......YUCK On ME!!!
Myth ....DEATH on ME!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 22, 2009)

Black Track f/l
Feline Kohl Power e/l


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate Carbon >[
Terrible blue undertones that always seem to show up by the end of the day.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 24, 2009)

I found i didnt like petticoat when i was applying it with my 109 brush. But i tried it with a small angled blush and it doesnt give that horrible sheen or excentuate my pores as much now.
I do not like studio finish concealer. Cakes, and is extremly hard to blend.
Shroom e/s just does not work for me.


----------



## choozen1ne (Feb 24, 2009)

MSF-I really don't  want th rest of my skin shimmery or satin looking , actually in General i don't like mineral makeup , except the blush that I love but the rest too much of a hassle


----------



## Leven (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_MSF-I really don't want th rest of my skin shimmery or satin looking , actually in General i don't like mineral makeup , except the blush that I love but the rest too much of a hassle_

 
Im sooooo with you on your comment on mineral makeup. i hope its just a passing fad, because for some reason the idea of all that loose powder on as a medium to full coverage foundation weirds me out lol If its sheer, then im fine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dont think shroom (do i really need to label it as being an eyeshadow? I think everyone here knows what im talking about) is pretty blah. Not pigmented and the texture feels really weird to me. To make it show up i always have to use a sponge tipped applicator. I have nothing against sponge applicators, especially for smudging eyeliner. Buti think its really overhyped.


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

carbon, it is harsh looking and unforgiving!

shadesticks

paint pots


----------



## nico (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't like Lavendar Whip at all.I think it's not flattering on anyone.


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I found i didnt like petticoat when i was applying it with my 109 brush. But i tried it with a small angled blush and it doesnt give that horrible sheen or excentuate my pores as much now.
* I do not like studio finish concealer. Cakes, and is extremly hard to blend.*
Shroom e/s just does not work for me._

 
I noticed that studio finish is so difficult to blend as well. I once read that someone used a 227 to sort of help the process of blending though.


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 24, 2009)

Myth washes me out like craaazy. It doesn't suit my skintone whatsoever.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 13, 2009)

dazzleglass, woodwinked, carbon


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 13, 2009)

Dazzleglass, MSF with a lot of shimmer/sparkles (you love it or hate it, I'm on the second, it suits some persons, not me)


----------



## Elusive21 (Apr 13, 2009)

woodwinked eyeshadow. 

This was one of my first MAC purchases and I got this eyeshadow because allthatglitters21 on youtube said it was one of her favorites. It is a pretty color - however, it looks terrible on me. I also don't like rubenesque paint pot either.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 13, 2009)

All the Glitters eyeshadow--looks like crap on my face

Paint Sticks are p.o.s.  My NYX Jumbo Pencils are way better

Kitchimas Pigment-makes my face looks like im sick

Gold Lemon Pigment<--I really hate this one


----------



## SMMY (Apr 13, 2009)

Most Mac foundations, with the exception of the original formulation of Hyperreal, which I do love. All the others have broken/irritated my skin like there's no tomorrow and I'm nowhere near being a teenager. I'm not even tempted to try new MAC foundations anymore.

Also shadesticks - not loving any product that requires me to scrub my delicate eyelid area just to apply it. I'll stick to paints and other easier to apply products.

Oh and those CCBs. Pretty much a useless product. I prefer creme to powder products any day.

The spray blushes, those showed up at my CCO en mass. Great idea, poor execution.

Metal-X cream eyeshadows. Who doesn't want eyeshadows with built in creasing?

There's more, that's all I can think of at the moment. Not all of Mac's products are winners.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ditto on MSF (the shimmery kind).

Humid is just meh to me. Hard to believe but I have a LE maybelline e/s that is comparably better and more pigmented than Humid. 

Expensive Pink. Really wanted to love it but doesn't do anything for me. 

Shadesticks.

Lipliners. I don't do "expensive" lipliners. My Annabelle drug store l/l already rock and they are cheap. I would pay up for foundation, e/s, l/s, l/g but not l/l. Maybe I'm missing something...but reality is probably not. Either that or its gotta really blow my mind.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Carbon e/s....just don't get it.  

Maybe it was the pan that I had, but it didn't seem to blend well at all.  I'll take MUFE's matte black over MAC's anyday!


----------



## Frosting (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm shocked at how many people mentioned Satin Taupe. I'm also surprised at the brush hate. I can't live without the 239 or 217 and I wouldn't wear blush if I couldn't have the 187 to apply and blend it with.

The only thing I don't understand the love for is shadesticks. They do not go on smoothly and pull way too hard on your delicate eye skin.

As for Dazzleglasses, I hate lip gloss period. I think it looks disgusting when lips are that shiny, it doesn't stay on, your hair sticks to it, and no dude I know wants to kiss a girl who's wearing the nasty stuff.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 15, 2009)

Soft and Gentle MSF, it accentuates my oily skin...way too sparkly for my face. Sadly I spent a lot of money on this and NEVER use it.


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_MES
Woodwinked - just looks like a dull shitty brown on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to love it though._

 

Add wookwinked to my list too.  How I wanted to love this eye shadow.

One thing I do not like are shadesticks.  I'm not sure they are popular, but I really don't like mac's lip conditioners.  They taste like suntan lotion.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 15, 2009)

So Ceylon MSF.  I found one on ebay and it looks terrible on me.  bleh.


----------



## Leven (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Carbon e/s....just don't get it. 

Maybe it was the pan that I had, but it didn't seem to blend well at all. I'll take MUFE's matte black over MAC's anyday!_

 
Im so with you on that!

Carbon is a B.T.B (bitch to blend!) and chalky as hell lol


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Mineralize eyeshadows


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

I wrote here before but I"m gonna update my list.

Mineralized e/s - I realize not everyone likes these, but a lot of folks do. I think they're glitter bomb
lashes - overpriced
Nail polishes - also over priced. I much prefer OPI, ChG, Essie...
Carbon e/s - not black enough and kinda chalky. I prefer NYX Black
Shroom and Ricepaper e/s - both look blah on me
Russian Red l/s - Ruby Woo is so much better and dramatic

There are other items I don't like such as mascaras and eyeliners but most ppl don't anyway


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 28, 2009)

Satin taupe is ok but nothing special. I don't really like the veluxe pearl finish either.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Nanogold e/s no color payoff whatsoever._

 
Nanogold is close to being crap.

My least fave thing from MAC may very well be the Studio Fix Fluid Foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't match any of the shades. It makes me look orange. I have to mix it with my Clinique Foundation to get close to my shade.


----------



## USCgirlie (Apr 28, 2009)

Sable and Mulch e/s -- makes me look like I was punched in the eye
Tempting e/s -makes me look tired, also hated the Lustre formula
Satin Taupe e/s
Shroom and All That Glitters e/s - hardly shows up on me
Blot Powder - didn't help my oilies at all
Fix+


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Studio Fix Fluid- Every shade Ive tried makes me look orange
Lollipop Loving- nothing special and it washes me out.
Mythology e/s- makes my eyes look puffy and inflammed and it  is a luster
MSFs- Enlarges my pores


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 29, 2009)

the 226 brush. I like the 217 and 222 much more!


----------



## rocksta (Apr 29, 2009)

Studio Fix foundation...
I soo hate it.


----------



## makeupjadore (Apr 29, 2009)

When you read other people's most hated and see something you love, isn't it like a stab to the heart! haha. I'm like dying seeing my beloved Woodwinked and Shroom on here. But this is really interesting to see what works/doesn't work for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here are mine:
1. Studio Fix: broke me out I kept using it to hide my pimples only to find out later that this was the culprit!


2. Pinch O' Peach Blush: again broke me out. I love the color though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3. Perfect Topping MSF: I didn't buy this but had an MA try it on me. Just looked greasy and shiny on me. I don't really get why everyone on YT is so in love with it.


4. Honeylust e/s: really chunky and glitters-ville.


5. 209 brush: could NOT get this to work, I prefer my 208 for gel liner.


6. Dame Edna Collection: thought it looked tacky, colors didn't wow me, the packaging was just so bleeehhh.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 30, 2009)

Shimpagne. 

(Blasphemy!!)


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to agree with some of these responses:
i am not a big fan of the mineralized eyeshadows...i think they are real glittery.some are not that bad but some like for example pink split is just to much glitter for me..

i think i used to be a carbon lover but now feel like its not black enough...i like the i.d. loose powder.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 1, 2009)

feline kohl...i HATE it...i got mine when it came out with the McQueen collection...it smudges on me as soon as i put it on...i even set it with carbon e/s and it smudges...blah


----------



## blinkymei (May 2, 2009)

cakeshop shadestick and the pearlglide pencils... I love the color but they make me cry


----------



## with.the.band (May 2, 2009)

I hope I don't offend too many people here, but some things that just don't wow me are:

Nail Polishes - they're sheer, most of the shades aren't special enough to justify the big price tag, and it's so streaky that it looks like a 6 year old did my nails for me. 

Lipglasses - they're very sticky which is a common complaint I think.

Dazzleglasses - It's my personal preference but I prefer moist, soft lips and these are way too sticky and have much too obvious glitter bits.


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

Pigments (all of them, too messy and I like the colors but never use them)

and

*ducks*

MSFs.  I LOVE the way these look, and I have owned so many, but I always seem to swap them away. Perfect topping is sooo gorgeous, but I just look and never wear.  (a habit I need to break!)


----------



## michelle79 (May 4, 2009)

Studio Fix- Always looks ashy on me.

Black Tied e/s- hardly no color payoff, I prefer NARS Night Breed or Smoking from the Smoking Eyes quad.

Petticoat MSF- I just don't see the big deal.

Spiced Chocolate quad- I don't know what it is about this quad that doesn't want to work on me. None of the color combos never look right no matter how hard I try. I'm going to give it one more try before I give up on it.

Clear lipglass- Too sticky.


----------



## tepa1974 (May 4, 2009)

1) 187: Purchased it twice and returned both times.  It did nothing for my foundation application.
2) Dazzleglasses: Too expensive and too sticky.
3) MSFs: The only ones I've liked were from the BBR collection; the others were too glittery looking for me.  
4) Beauty Powders:  I don't understand the purpose of these.


----------



## michelle79 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepa1974* 

 
_4) Beauty Powders:  I don't understand the purpose of these._

 
Me either!! I never bought one because I don't know what to do with it. Can someone please explain how are you supposed to use these?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 4, 2009)

I have Smooth Harmony from Heatherette and I can't bring myself to part with it even though I haven't the faintest idea of its use---besides being a cute compact...


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 4, 2009)

All paint pots (they crease like no one's business on me)
MSFN (I look incredibly sick/sweaty after putting these on)
Satin Finish (which came out with MSFN)
Beauty Powders (SRSLY?)
Mineralized Blushes


----------



## gingin501 (May 5, 2009)

Chrome Yellow seems to be pretty popular, but it goes on chalky to me.


----------



## gingin501 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_All paint pots (they crease like no one's business on me)
MSFN (I look incredibly sick/sweaty after putting these on)
Satin Finish (which came out with MSFN)
Beauty Powders (SRSLY?)
Mineralized Blushes_

 
I was wondering if Paint Pots creased or not......thanks!


----------



## aroseisarose (May 5, 2009)

I would probably have to say dazzleglasses. They look amazing on everybody else but on me they just look stupid. Like a child just ate some sort of glittery cake and smeared it across their lips. Not attractive. Saying that though I might buy goldyrocks just because it looks nice in the tube. I'm sad. I know.


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

Foundations and mineralize blushes.  Both break me out something terrible.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2009)

- Most MSFs (with the exception of New Vegas, and Porcelain Pink)
- Satin Taupe e/s
- Viva Glam V Lipstick and Lipglass
- Paintpots
- Kohl Power Eyeliners
- 217 brush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjadore* 

 
_6. Dame Edna Collection: thought it looked tacky, colors didn't wow me, the packaging was just so bleeehhh._

 
I am pretty sure Dame Edna was womp for most of us, lol.  

I would have said Studio Fix, but I got bored and broke down and decided to try it _again_ (I used it about 4 years ago, and it always looked cakey, but then I was also applying it with a sponge....and I tried it about a year ago and ultimately returned it) but right now I am liking it, but who knows, that may change.  And I would have added Studio Tech to this list too, but now I am liking that too.  In fact I might have said MAC Foundations in general, but now I have the Select Tint, Select SPF, Studio Fix, Satinfinish, and Studio Tech and I like them, except for the Select Tint, it's just ok.  Anywho I did not like the Full Coverage or the Mineralize Loose Foundation (but I think I was just matched incorrectly).  I have yet to purchase the Fix + that everyone loves so much (but that might change). 

I think MAC face products just have to grow on me, because I didn't like the MSF Natural for along while either. 

I can say that I don't think the Matte Gel does squat.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2009)

Paintpots...much prefer UDPP and paints because they don't crease on me
Fluidlines...I'd just like pencil liners instead.


----------



## stacyadams (May 12, 2009)

i think mac paint pots are over rated. my shadows never last. the always always fade on me. and petticoat. i hate petticoat. it doesnt look good on me. im nc 25 btw


----------



## stacyadams (May 12, 2009)

i think mac paint pots are overrated. my shadows never last. they always always fade on me. and petticoat. i hate petticoat. it doesnt look good on me. im nc 25 btw


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

The paintpots were a huge dissapointment for me.  They seem to soak up the eyeshadow color.  I prefer paints any day!


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with my studio finish concealer. 
It was the very first MAC purchase, so it holds significant sentimental value. 
It's been creasing on me like no other as of late! So sad!


----------



## glasswillow (May 12, 2009)

Had to share my Stereo Rose MSF disappointment. I purchased it recently (at a highly extortionist price) and although it looks sooo pretty in swatches, it just doesn't work on my NC20 skintone. It's not that it's too dark, it's just a bad color for me. Most of the swatches make it look like there's at least a little pink to it..... there isn't. It's AAALLL coral baby! On me, it just shows up as orange


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 13, 2009)

DO NOT KILL ME!

I Checked out a Nordies where they were pre-selling the Rose Romance quad today to check out Solar White eyeshadow again since everyone says they love it.

It's not that great (or that unique)...

Didn't love it the first time, don't love it now. =[


----------



## Kalico (May 13, 2009)

^^ I don't really like Solar White either. I just tried it again (because I want to buy the quad) and.... bleh. So frosty and too gold for my cool-toned skin. I'm getting more tan though so I can wear it with gold looks but I don't think it's a must-have. It looks awful when I'm pale.


----------



## Fataliya (May 15, 2009)

Paint pots and shadesticks. I have one of each, and can't get em to work to save my life. Grrr.


----------



## kerasaki (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I'll join the paintpot and shadestick hate. Well, not exactly hate, since I've got three paintpots and two shadesticks and I do try to use them from time to time, but still... I don't prefer them when I need my makeup to last for more than a couple of hours. I wish they didn't crease on me.


----------



## kittykit (May 17, 2009)

Paintpots, shadesticks, and Dame Edna collection.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 17, 2009)

Tendertones. The scent makes me nauseous.


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

Petticoat msf
Emote blush
reflects antiqued


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_DO NOT KILL ME!

I Checked out a Nordies where they were pre-selling the Rose Romance quad today to check out Solar White eyeshadow again since everyone says they love it.

It's not that great (or that unique)...

Didn't love it the first time, don't love it now. =[_

 
DITTO!!!!  OMG, Solar White is frosty grossness on me.  It's way to bright, light, and loud to use as a highlighter on my eyes and I don't see the fascination.  But to each his/her own.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 19, 2009)

Paint pots, they crease within minutes on my eyes. I gave mine away.


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_
239 brush - okay I admit it is a nice brush, but not any more special than millions of other good quality paddle brushes out there. Am I missing something?_

 

totally agree. I use maxines mops and they work the same to me. Some people say they are scratchy but they dont bug me.

Any MAC foundation- they didnt last on my skin and broke me out

vanilla pigment. I am so fair that using this as a highlight just doesnt happen and its too gold to work for most of the other things people use it for.


----------



## MACForME (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_The paintpots were a huge dissapointment for me.  They seem to soak up the eyeshadow color.  I prefer paints any day!_

 
ITAWTC!

I have bare study and was so happy to get it.. and then.. Holy Crease Batman! I figured, alright, what am i doing wrong here? I tried again, and again.. and (yeah, i know) again.. More, less, even less.. even more.. forget it.. and to make matters worse, I like to apply with my finger.. and now that the pot has a decent dip, i get more product UNDER my nails then I get on my lid.. 

Oh, another thing to add to my original list is Slip Pink e/s, i get ZERO payoff with that color.. Warm Chill, same thing. I don't think we should have to work a shadow to get a decent payoff.  

Entremauve pigment HATES me.. Streak-o-rama!!


----------



## euniqued (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Vanilla pigment, carbon e/s, really??!! why??_

 
lol i was just about to ask the same thing


----------



## DoDe (May 20, 2009)

1) Paint pots 
2) Trace gold blush
3) 266
4) Studio Fix fluid - made me break out.


----------



## masaabza (May 20, 2009)

I don't like Liquidlast liners as I cannot get them off my eyes without making them sore. Also, shadesticks are very very dry and extremely hard to apply.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 23, 2009)

any matte eyeshadow!
im still in debate over dazzleglasses...
paintpots, concealors work better as a base than it.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2009)

I am really not a fan of pigments...


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

Hate the Push Lash or whatever, I just don't like MAC mascaras they suck
I have a pigment, and a sample, I think those would be suited for a night out, but I agree with person above, I'm not gonna go crazy and collect them, that's too much <3


----------



## xKiKix (May 23, 2009)

^^^ i'm third with the pigments. the only ones i've ever brought were like two full size and one of the holiday set. any other were gifts or samples, its TOO much to collect i'd rather spend that money on eyeshadows or lipsticks...

pretty much any eye kohl from mac hates me, i have VERY sensitive eyelids and they keep tugging on my lid. i warm it up and it still does that, not a fan of it. i'm barely okay with powerpoint eyeliners.


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

Pigments

Zoom lash ( it clumps horribly)

and there concealers



I however LOVE there dazzleglass! I am shocked so many people hate them!


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

the only thing i hate about dazzleglasses is how little you actually get! if you got more in a tube i wouldn't be so bothered about the price!


----------



## cocomia (May 24, 2009)

Lychee Luxe l/g
Espresso e/s
Springsheen blush

I tried to love all of them but it didn't really work out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CROSS OUT ESPRESSO! I'VE SEEN HOW AWESOME THIS IS!


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 25, 2009)

At one point in my young life Seedy pearl was the shizznit on me and I found an old Seedy Pearl the other day and ummm well i dont see anything on my eyes nor on the brush. WTF?

Oh and the lip glosses with the 2 sides the Laquer and the top coat are FOUL! They start to flake on my lips then bleed its Horrible!

Oh and flesh pot looks horrible on me!


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

had to add one more thing... the 239 brush, sorry MAC brush lovers, I think it's just okay


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

Snob l/s. It looks horrible on its own.


----------



## RLevine4 (May 28, 2009)

myth lipstick. but good news is, i found my perfect nude: blankety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



paints- just too thick


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Woodwinked e/s its to goldy and i think gold makes me look weird

Electirc Eel e/s i just dont like it at all 

Oyster Girl l/g too


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 18, 2009)

Feline eye kohl.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just don't get the hype.  It's a straight up smudge fest on me.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 19, 2009)

Lipglosses.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 19, 2009)

Lightscapade! GASP


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought of a new one: Fix +

I have it, and rarely use it, just to dampen my brush to apply msfs really, I don't get how it's so amazing.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 


_had to add one more thing... the 239 brush, sorry MAC brush lovers, I think it's just okay_

 

Agree!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

the 219 is the iisH! I love it...
but I prefer my ELF eyeshadow brush over the 239


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure how popular it is, but I hate cranberry eyeshadow!  No matter what I did, could not get it to work on me...made me look like I had been crying for days!  Also, have two paintpots and won't invest in more...prefer TFSI or UDPP.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 20, 2009)

Rose Fix+. Real roses don't even smell good. The girl asked me if I tried it before since I was getting Fix+. She wanted to spray it on my face and I said no. So she sprays like 5 sprays on her arm and I was like omg I'm gonna die. I'll just stick with the original Fix+.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 20, 2009)

Bare Study paint pot. Made my eyes look wrinkly and made me crease
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I sold it.

I have woodwinked...while I like the color 'ok'...I don't see what the big hoopla deal is.
My big problem with it is the texture....it too makes my normally smooth eyes have a weird wrinkled texture...


----------



## karensocal (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Prep & Prime Face - I get a horrible rash from this_

 
same here, i also got a very bad rash ...

- Lipglosses 
- Foundation (too cakey for summer time , i have to switch back to shisedio's one)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2009)

Satin Taupe

paints in general


----------



## tmdblue (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate lustre e/s! Mythology and Pandamonium are hot glittery messes. Pink freeze should really be dc'd, I mean who does this e/s even work for?
-Squeeze It! l/g-FAFI
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Pigments- beautiful colors but messy, overpriced,they need to sell them in smaller cheaper sizes. I only own Bell Bottom Blue- Naughty Nauticals
-Oh Baby l/g & shag l/s should be burned at the stake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-MSF Warmed - Tin Man anyone???


----------



## azmaei (Jun 22, 2009)

myth, and i wanted it to work so bad!
grape pigment...it just wasn't anything too special

also, will add to the dazzleglass hatred


----------



## minni4bebe (Jun 22, 2009)

I got a bunch of dazzleglasses but now I;m like "why?" They are so damn sticky! I don't really like paints and one thing I dont get...SMOKE & DIAMONDS> Everyone seems to LOVE it and I think it applied horribly! I much prefer its dupe Stila Diamond Lil, the texture and payoff is much better IMO


----------



## tremorviolet (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Destiny007* 

 
_Not sure how popular it is, but I hate cranberry eyeshadow!  No matter what I did, could not get it to work on me...made me look like I had been crying for days!  Also, have two paintpots and won't invest in more...prefer TFSI or UDPP._

 
I can't make Cranberry work either.  It's pretty in the pan and I like a lot of pinks, purples, etc. but Cranberry just looks bad on me.  I do like PP tho'; I use them over UDPP for an extra pop of color.

Like a lot of people, Dazzleglasses.  They're very pretty and I do use mine but I'm annoyed by the stickiness and they cost too much for what you get.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_I can't make Cranberry work either. It's pretty in the pan and I like a lot of pinks, purples, etc. but Cranberry just looks bad on me. I do like PP tho'; I use them over UDPP for an extra pop of color.

Like a lot of people, Dazzleglasses. They're very pretty and I do use mine but I'm annoyed by the stickiness and they cost too much for what you get._

 
I can only use Cranberry if I paid it with a very pale, or shimmery base, like Nylon or Phloof!.  If I put it right on my skin, it looks horrible!


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Definitely St. Germain lipstick. I have no idea what the fuss is about that. It looks like something Lady Gaga would wear.


----------



## Michelle7107 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the old Shadestick formulation was awful. I have one shadestick in Fresh Cement, it makes my e/s crease, it's dry and it tugs at my skin. I will never purchase one again.
And agree with Woodwinked. On me it looks like a burnt peach color, terrible.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_had to add one more thing... the 239 brush, sorry MAC brush lovers, I think it's just okay_

 
I have to agree! Not only did I end up not liking that one, I also didn't much care for the 217...Maybe its just me lol


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I have to agree! Not only did I end up not liking that one, I also didn't much care for the 217...Maybe its just me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmmm make you wonder huh? lol
I think I want the 226 that's coming out though I'm in need of a blending brush


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 28, 2009)

Blacktrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had such high hopes! It fades, it falls off my waterline, its more gray then black at the end of the day. :: Sighs ::


----------



## kathyp (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Twig had raves on MUA but it's sort of blah and 90's. I hope I can figure out how to work it._

 
Very 90s. Always looked like mud on my lips.


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 6, 2009)

Blankety lipstick-it only looks good on me if I pale out my lips first, which is obnoxious, lol...

and....

217 brush-I have a few for my kit but I don't consider this the blending brush from the gods that everyone seems to think it is.  MAC, IMO makes much better blending brushes.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Me either!! I never bought one because I don't know what to do with it. Can someone please explain how are you supposed to use these?_

 
take a liquid highlighter, like Stila's Kitten Highlighter or Benefit's Moonbeam and put it on the cheeks, then dust the beauty powder over it. It's delicious.


----------



## belirf (Jul 7, 2009)

MSFs ...enlardged pores galore!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belirf* 

 
_MSFs ...enlardged pores galore!_

 
Really? hmm I guess I can cross them off my list then, I dont need anything making my larger pores larger


----------



## carlycase (Jul 9, 2009)

knight divine e/s
too shimmery imo


----------



## vixo (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayc18* 

 
_Definitely St. Germain lipstick. I have no idea what the fuss is about that. It looks like something Lady Gaga would wear._

 

Hmm, I was sadly disappointed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got it yesterday, along some other MAC stuff and it spreads on the lips so unevenly. I love amplifieds but this one looks weird on my lips.
Also, Girl About Town, although pretty, I thought it would be more bright (I usually rely on swatches I see on the internet).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2009)

*MSF's* - Don't get the hype. I have 3, and I hardly use them. They're just too shimmery or not that great of colors for me.

*Dazzleglass* - Too sticky and glittery... why did I think these were a good idea?

I would have to add Bare Canvas Paint to my list, but recently it's become one of my faves after hating it for years. What's up with that?


----------



## kathyp (Jul 9, 2009)

Studio Tech. Too heavy, settles into lines... Of course, I've never had luck with cream-to-powder foundations. They're not really for the heavy of hand (or brush).


----------



## ellesk (Jul 11, 2009)

I am, sadly, one of those people who can't really get Woodwinked to work - it seems to oxidize on my skin, and comes out a sort of orange-gold-brown (which may sound pretty in theory, but on my neutral-to-cool skin it makes me look a little sickly). Although I have found it looks pretty just in the inner corner. 
I used to hate Twig (it was my first real purchase, too) and didn't understand why everyone thought of it as a staple... I still think it's overhyped, but I've found that if I take the time to apply it with a lip brush and dab a bit of a pinker gloss in the center, it can look like a fairly nice, sophisticated color. But I also do find it drying. Eh.


----------



## amabel (Jul 12, 2009)

All of my friends just love Petticoat. I bought it to off course but I didn't like it at all.


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 12, 2009)

lipglass, i know, i'm sorry. as gorgeous as they are i can't seem to like them cause of the sticky feeling.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Naked lip liner


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 13, 2010)

Studio Tech and the Stick foundation - I never understood how both could make my oily skin look dry and flaky (though to be fair I used both of those when I was a teenager so it was before I discovered primer).

Naked Lunch, Shroom & Vex I'm on the fence about and Vanilla pigment I think has a little too much gold reflect so it doesn't work with a lot of the combinations I use.

Also I really don't like the grease paint stick - maybe I just haven't figured out how to use them yet but I have products I prefer to use for liner and as a base it doesn't blend so I'd rather used NYX black bean. (Would love some tips though)


----------



## obscuria (Mar 13, 2010)

The fluidlines. I've tried a few, even the MA's seem surprised when I return them. They just doesn't last for more than a half an hour on my oily eyelids.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 14, 2010)

perfect topping msf--its ok but nothing spectacular
expensive pink--i just don't like this...I don't like how it makes my eyes look


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_The fluidlines. I've tried a few, even the MA's seem surprised when I return them. They just doesn't last for more than a half an hour on my oily eyelids. 



_

 
I have oily lids as well and wear the primer from Benefit under them!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have oily lids as well and wear the primer from Benefit under them!_

 
I've tried primers under it, still no luck even though my primers work really well with other eyeliners. Eyeliners are just a really tricky issue with me. I can't wear gel/pencil liners because they smudge no matter what. 

But I find that the liquidlast liners work amazingly on me.


----------



## darae (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I've tried primers under it, still no luck even though my primers work really well with other eyeliners. Eyeliners are just a really tricky issue with me. I can't wear gel/pencil liners because they smudge no matter what. 

But I find that the liquidlast liners work amazingly on me._

 
same here. really wanted to love the fluidline but sadly it smears, even after the mua suggested i put carbon on top. (must be due to my monolids?) so sad because i love gel liners and after i finish my fluidline, imma hunt for something that will not smudge


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

Mineralized blushes and eye shadows. I am just never drawn to these. I find the eye shadows to be too glittery with fallout and not much colour payoff and the blushes to be too shimmery.


----------



## Natural_Paradox (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_*GASP!*

BLASPHEMY!_

 
i dont think i like zoomlash that much either...


----------



## Natural_Paradox (Mar 16, 2010)

i like studio fix powder, but studio fix fluid sucks balls!! lol


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 16, 2010)

Parfait Amour and Steamy e/s... they look awful on me.

Shadesticks, yeah... I bought one and it's sitting drying up in my case. Ergh.

I dunno if I'm loving the mineralize blush duos atm. I bought Rhapsody in Two and I want to like it but I have to keep packing the color on (trying to use it as a cheek highlight) and I'm just not getting the wow factor.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 16, 2010)

I take back what I said about Fluidlines, but they require patience.

I'm still not a huge fan of paintpots, since they require me to use UDPP underneath them.  The frost ones I really don't like.  I really wish MAC would bring back the paints.

Adding to the list, Beauty Powder Blushes - I just don't get them.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darae* 

 
_same here. really wanted to love the fluidline but sadly it smears, even after the mua suggested i put carbon on top. (must be due to my monolids?) so sad because i love gel liners and after i finish my fluidline, imma hunt for something that will not smudge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

We apparently have the same problems. But just in case you wanted to check it out, Kat Von D's Tattoo Liner in Trooper is my HG liner. It's a pen liner, and works amazing, and is one of the few items that doesn't smear.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 16, 2010)

Dark Soul pigment
Prrr lipglass
Amber Lights
dazzleglasses
217 brush

Dark Soul-- every time I've tried to use this, it's a complete mess and I hate the texture of this one. I'll stick with Black Tied or something similar.

Prrr-- pretty in the tube, awful on me.

Amber Lights-- makes me look like I belong in the Thriller video. I look like Death warmed over and tired to boot.

Dazzleglasses-- not enough product for the price and I like the texture of lipglasses/lustreglasses better.

217 brush-- I have tried to make this work for me for blending out the crease and such but now it's strictly my p/p or cream product applying brush. And not even all the time.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 16, 2010)

Cremesheen lipsticks don't work on me at all, they enhance every bit of dryness in my lips.
Also, I didn't like Tempting e/s at all.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2010)

Shadesticks (they are not blendable, dont care what people say; I have broken 2 and they crease like crazy)
Paints (drier than shadesticks, dont like consistencyand no color range)
Longwear products like prolongwear lip glosses (too drying on lips)
All Mascaras (make my eyes water and the smell is horrible, way too strong)
Liquidlast liners (hate how it takes effort for them to come off and they sting my eyes)
MSFs (too messy, too shimmery)


----------



## Natural_Paradox (Mar 17, 2010)

MSF's ( MSF natural is nice though) (i am going back 2 mac my gold deposit MSF)

chrome yellow e/s-not very pigmented

studio fix fluid- can we say, invasion of pimples!!

twinks e/s- its ok, nice color but i dont really like it...


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Flame if you must but Ripe Peach. I just don't get it.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2010)

My 187 brush. For me it's just so-so. I find it hard to apply liquid foundation with (especially round the nose) & usually end up blending with my fingers in the end. And for pigmented blush, I have my 131.


----------



## goldenhen (Mar 19, 2010)

MSFs and Dazzleglasses mostly. Don't get it at all. Also Creme d'Nude, Myth, all those super-nude lips. Bleeeeee.


----------



## Civies (Mar 22, 2010)

Shroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be fair, I do like it for the inner tear duct but that's all. I don't understand how people use it to highlight it's so shimmery even with a light hand


----------



## darae (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_We apparently have the same problems. But just in case you wanted to check it out, Kat Von D's Tattoo Liner in Trooper is my HG liner. It's a pen liner, and works amazing, and is one of the few items that doesn't smear._

 
ohh thanks! i shall give that a look once i get the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and amber lights.. jeez this shadow looks terrible on me. :/


----------



## munchkin86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beige-ing shadestick...
I bought it to use as a primer, and it seemed ok at first but it just creases on my eyelid like everything else. Then I discovered UDPP and now its HG status for me. Haven't used the shadestick since.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Paints! I bought one once and it has been the only MAC product I have ever returned


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 30, 2010)

Set of brushes. I am firmly sure that the quality is not even comparable to the normal size brushes!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 31, 2010)

My top 10 overrated items
1. Beigeing shadestick, its hard and barely shows on my skin..
2. Tempting, pretty but glittery 
3. Satin Taupe, makes me look sick and tired. Not flattering
4. Dazzleglasses. Goopy, glittery, and expensive.
5. Carbon. It's not black enough for me
6. Vanilla e/s
7. MSF's. Folks go bananas over these but i just don't see the appeal.
8. fluidlines. They flake off mid day for me, i don't feel i always need to put shadow on top.
9. Any MAC mascara
10. The mattes (excluding the pro shades)


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

-Petticoat & Northern Light MSFs
- All That Glitters e/s
- Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## kpenn (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karensocal* 

 
_same here, i also got a very bad rash ...

- Lipglosses 
- Foundation (too cakey for summer time , i have to switch back to shisedio's one)_

 
I'm climbing onboard the rash train on this one!  So glad I'm not the only one.  Anytime I've told an MUA, they've looked at me like I was nuts.

I can't stand:
- shadesticks: dry, unblendable, crease like beasts
- paint pots: just purchased my first one this week and can't say enough bad things about it
- MSFs: not only do they all look semi the same on, but they're so freaking shimmery that I have to apply them as a highlight with an eyeshadow brush to keep from looking like a disco ball

Okay, flame away:
I can't STAND pigments!  I find them messy, a pain in the butt to work with, expensive (maybe 1/3 of a pigment would last me a lifetime), and muddy on my eyelids.  I just do not get them!


----------



## cmonster (Apr 4, 2010)

dazzleglasses - where to begin? super sticky, glitter transfers and migrates all over the face, only half the tube is full...
prep & prime - rash-galore, I'm probably sensitive to half the ingredients in p&p
belightful - i don't get how some people can use this as a setting/blotting powder its nothing but chunks of glitter
sketch e/s - it just doesn't work with me.


----------



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

Underage Lipglass...I gave mine to a friend, it just isn't my cup of tea at all...to sticky and gloopy, the colour settles into any lines on your lips...and the colour is so easily duped, it's not as amazing as I thought it would be, given it's popularity!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

Paintpots
Shadesticks

They just don't work for me.


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 8, 2010)

i thought i was the only one that didnt like dazzleglasses! they look great in the tube, but i just couldnt stand all the crunching from the glitter plus the stickiness. also, i have the same problem with lipgelees. i have preppy from the lillyland collection. it looks so cute in the tube but again the crunching and the glitter is just too much for me.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

Blunt blush, Peaches, and Zoomlash


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadesticks 
MSFs 
Parfait Amour 
Beauty Marked 
Shadowy Lady 
Generally any plummy/yellow undertoned purple eyeshadows.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 12, 2010)

PRRR lipglass 
Too frosty and it looks weird with my pigmented lips.


----------



## Civies (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_PRRR lipglass 
Too frosty and it looks weird with my pigmented lips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this! But lipglasses in general. They are so sticky and everytime I walk out of the house I get a lip full of hair. How do people love lipglasses? It's so impractical IMHO.. or maybe it's just Toronto wind


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Most of the time I just don't get the hype over products... I think a lot of people just jump on bandwagons of loving something because they see everyone else doing it.  I wish I had a crystal ball to predict these things so I could buy up a ton of the product and then resell at ridiculous prices to the fangirls, LOL!  Can we say Ripe Peach anybody?!

I'm not the biggest fans of pigments, like someone said earlier... hard to work with, fallout, etc.  I think pressing would solve my issue, though.  I still buy some here and there that are pretty.  Melon pigment was a huge disappointment for me, color was just bland once applied.

That's all I can think of for now... I'm really pleased with paint pots, most all my shadows, etc.


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

MSF's. They dry my skin out. I have crazy dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 14, 2010)

Myth l/s - looks terrible on me
Frost finish lipsticks - bleh I feel like I should be heading to bingo straight from church with most of these.
Paint Pots - in order to use them I have to put on TFSI and Bare Canvas paint in order to keep it from creasing. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Care (Apr 14, 2010)

Carbon eyeshadow
MSF's (so much shimmer! hello huge pores!!)


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

Any MAC liquid foundations besides Studio Sculpt 
Some MAC blushes oxidize me as well such as Don't Be Shy from the Barbie collection.  By the end of the day it looks like a peachy, browny shade on me instead of a vibrant pale pink =(


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shroom and Rice Paper.  They do nothing for me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_Shroom and Rice Paper. They do nothing for me._

 
I feel you on Ricepaper. It seems slightly ashy to me.


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Shroom eyeshadow and pigments


----------



## cno64 (Apr 18, 2010)

Creme D'Nude lipstick and Boy Bait lipglass(?).
Everyone else seems to looove these, but I so hate nude lips on me!
Russian Red lipstick
I like it, but it looks more maroon than red on me, so I don't wear it often.
Mineralize skin Finishes
My skin is so oily, that adding shine is out of the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Golden Olive pigment
While I like pigments, this color + my bright green eyes = muddy mess


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Apr 18, 2010)

Woodwinked. It is a beautiful colour but honestly, it really doesn't work with everyone's colouring.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fix+, Foundations, Concealers, MSFs

Fix+ is really not necessary and if so, other brands make similar products for less. The foundations are extremely hit and miss and most break me out. The concealers are cakey. The MSFs are either glitterbombs or not exciting for the most part. And a lot of them cause allergic reactions.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

MSFs such as Stereo Rose but all the MSFs suck lol AND GPS


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_- Most MSFs (with the exception of New Vegas, and Porcelain Pink)
- Satin Taupe e/s
- Viva Glam V Lipstick and Lipglass
- Paintpots
- Kohl Power Eyeliners
- 217 brush_

 
I'd like to add pigments to this list.  There are a few that I have and love (i.e. vanilla, your ladyship), but for the most part, I don't care for loose eyeshadow from any company.  While I like MAC pigments better than all of the other loose e/s I have tried, I still don't love them, or reach for them all that often.

Oh, and Greasepaint Sticks too.  We don't get along.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I'd like to add pigments to this list.  There are a few that I have and love (i.e. vanilla, your ladyship), but for the most part, I don't care for loose eyeshadow from any company.  While I like MAC pigments better than all of the other loose e/s I have tried, I still don't love them, or reach for them all that often.

Oh, and Greasepaint Sticks too.  We don't get along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I can remember feeling the same way about pigments.They really are messier and more difficult to apply than pressed powder.
I finally decided, however, that the uniquely gorgeous colors of the MAC pigments (especially, but not limited to, those magical taupes like Subtle, Sunnydaze, Mauvement and Coco) made them worth the extra trouble.
In fact, Silver Fog has become my "go to"  silver eye highlight shade; I may have to eventually even _*open*_ that second jar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't even wanted to try the Greasepaint Sticks; nothing with the word "grease" in the name is coming near this oily face ...


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

i agree with pigments. i used to love them, collect them, etc.. mainly because of the hype.  i do love a few of them but in general i do not like loose anything because i like to carry my make up around with me and prefer it not to be messy.


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 27, 2010)

I just can't like MSFs. I bought one a couple of days ago and tried it on a couple of times. I kind of liked it at first, but combined with my foundation it made my face look too yellow. Today I noticed that it broke me out. I bought it because of all the rave reviews, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

Creme D'Nude lipstick! It looks horrible on my skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought it online so i'm stuck with it now. sighsss 

I don't love MSF, i know so many people do! I feel they are alright, my life wouldn't be any different w/o them.HAHA I have 1 & i don't even use it much. Same goes for MSF Nautral, i have 2! just because my mum & i are of the same shade & she has an allergic reaction to them. So it's passed to me. & i don't even use it much!


----------



## britneyfan4 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hue Lipstick

I didn't read the entire thread yet, but I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they didn't like this. I don't get it. It barely shows up on me, and just makes my pigmented lips look a little bit gray and ghostly.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i agree with pigments. i used to love them, collect them, etc.. mainly because of the hype.  i do love a few of them but in general i do not like loose anything because i like to carry my make up around with me and prefer it not to be messy._

 
I know what you mean. If I'm in a hurry, I pass over the pigments, and go for the pressed powder shadows.
The gorgeous colors of the pigments suck me in, though.
If there were a way to press the pigments, I'd be insane with joy!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_If there were a way to press the pigments, I'd be insane with joy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 1, 2010)

Sharkskin shadestick and Grand Entrance e/s from Starflash. 

Sharkskin is just a regular black base, and it's not even dark enough for me, and it tugs my lids so bad.
Grand Entrance - The texture is very soft and buttery, but the color is too frosty! I have no idea how to wear it. Tried it as a brow bone highlight, as a wash, as a lid color, but I just don't like it


----------



## francescaD (May 3, 2010)

Creme De Violet E/S ): i cant make it work!


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Ruby Woo lipstick
Shroom, Woodwinked
Groundwork Paint Pot


----------



## Sojourner (May 5, 2010)

I've recently realised that I don't like MAC eyeshadows that much, I just don't seem to have any luck with them, they seem so weak in pigment/colour. Like humid looks so lush in the pan but it's so diluted looking on me despite all my efforts.

Call me demanding but I think e/s should be pigmented without having to use a primer or base.


----------



## MissMac27 (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *britneyfan4* 

 
_Hue Lipstick

I didn't read the entire thread yet, but I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they didn't like this. I don't get it. It barely shows up on me, and just makes my pigmented lips look a little bit gray and ghostly._

 
I have the same problem with Hue on my pigmented lips but i found if i put it on and then dab a bit of FanFare on top I still get that nude light pink that I wanted hue to be. HTH!


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin86* 

 
_Beige-ing shadestick...
I bought it to use as a primer, and it seemed ok at first but it just creases on my eyelid like everything else. Then I discovered UDPP and now its HG status for me. Haven't used the shadestick since._

 
same I backed to mac with mine.

creme cup lipstick heard great things and just doesn't work with my pigmented lips.

green smoke, kid, idol eyes,  eyeshadow's hello ebay!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2010)

I prob written in here before but here it goes again:

- MAC foundations: I know they're hit and miss with everyone though. I wear studio fix in shade NW25, I like the coverage and the match but it does oxidize on me and turns orangy by pm. Studio sculpt doesn't oxidize on me but I find it harder to blend and just not worth the effort.

- MAC's concealers: I have tried most of them and prefer my Lise Watier Portfolio to them all.

- I do not like MSF's, too shimmery for me. And MAC releases way too many that look exactly the same. I used to have a few but I swapped all of them away.

- Lustre lipsticks - they're really like fancy lip balms. I even like glaze finish better than lustre, at least glaze usually have an interesting dimension to them


----------



## loriblu (May 7, 2010)

Unfortunately ,MAC has very comedogenic liquid foundations so I will never buy it again because my skin is sometimes acne prone


----------



## cno64 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_



_

 
I meant that if there were a way to be able to get the gorgeous complex colors and rich textures of the pigments in the more user-friendly form of pressed powder, I would _*LOVE *_it!


----------



## cno64 (May 7, 2010)

A lot of people seem to be mad for Parrot eyeshadow, but I just have no use for blue eyeshadow.
Also, quite a few people adore Dubonnet lipstick, deeming it their "favorite red lipstick," but it just does not look red at all on me. 
Instead, it turns out more of a brown-toned wine.
I like it a _ liiitle _ better after trying it with Red Enriched liner, but I still almost never wear it; I'm thinking seriously about returning it in a Back To MAC transaction.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 28, 2010)

SFF for sure...ugh I look like an oompa loompa at the end of the day! Not to mention it transfers WAY too easily on the collars of my work shirts, my headphones, my scarves...EVERYTHING!

Any green eyeshadow! Humid is beautiful in the pan! And so is Lucky Green, Bitter, Sharp, Eyepopping....yet I can't wear any of them. They literally crease and go muddy on me within an hour of applying - so all that hard work blending and making a beautiful eye are just as waste of time. I've tried everything and nothing works - same with when I apply multiple blues (Big T, Parrot, Freshwater, Deep Truth. Ugh.

Mulch and Woodwinked can look shitty on me too if I'm not careful with what I pair them with.

I'm not a fan of my GPS - it dried way too easily. Not at all like the ones at the store that I swatched.

Marine Life (and any of those shimmery powders) made me break out like MAD!

Glissade MSF looks disgusting on me too. The other ones pass if I'm light-handed and careful.

I won't even get into ANY cream products! (ie. blushes, bronzers, etc).


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't really like paint pots, everyone seems to say they are good bases but they creased horribly on me.

I also don't see the point of them for that reason, they crease really bad as a base that I would never use them as one.  Also, I've heard that some people use them as a base OVER UDPP. 

Am I missing the point?


----------



## sarawthouttheh (Jun 28, 2010)

Carbon!  I get better pigmentation (and have to use less product) with my NYX Black eyeshadow that was sooo cheap!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jun 30, 2010)

It's breaking my heart to see people don't like paintpots!!

I use TFSI as a primer, and use the paint pots as a base. The trick to them is to not use a lot of product. Using a 217 brush helps that too, but don't give up on them! <3

As far as products everyone loves but I dont?

Every MAC Mascara ever created
Prep + Prime Eye
SFF - MEGA breakout for me. So sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dazzleglass - I love the colors and the finish, but theres so little product. I can't bring myself to spend the money on it.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ I swear by paint pots as bases!  They never crease on me, and I don't apply them over anything.  Oh well, guess everyone's eye lid chemistry is different.

I'm not getting the Stereo Rose obsession, haha.  I think I might need to see it in person... but from pics online I'm not getting it.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 30, 2010)

shadesticks as bases- stayed way too tacky and creasy on me and i don't like the feeling of cream anything on my eyes. I like paint pots as bases because they dry, but the shadesticks felt gross.


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I've recently realised that I don't like MAC eyeshadows that much, I just don't seem to have any luck with them, they seem so weak in pigment/colour. Like *humid* looks so lush in the pan but it's so diluted looking on me despite all my efforts.

Call me demanding but I think e/s should be pigmented without having to use a primer or base._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Any green eyeshadow! *Humid* is beautiful in the pan! And so is Lucky Green, Bitter, Sharp, Eyepopping....yet I can't wear any of them. They literally crease and go muddy on me within an hour of applying - so all that hard work blending and making a beautiful eye are just as waste of time._

 
I'm so glad to read this because I really thought it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to use it but it really looks muddy and so dull. Not to mention how it ruins my previous effort while creating a makeup look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Such a shame because it looks amazing in the pan.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 6, 2010)

studio fix powder bad idea for dry skin
Petticoat
Paint PoTS love them but drying for my eyes
carbon
mac nail polishes


----------



## cno64 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclover2371* 

 
_carbon_

 
For a while, I used Carbon to "set" my Blacktrack liner, and liked it, but I eventually noticed that I was getting the dreaded "Panda eyes" after a few hours, and determined that it was due to Carbon coming off.
I switched to a matte black shadow from Stila (Onyx?) and find that it stays on better.
That said, I like everything about Carbon except its lack of staying power.


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

For me it has to be MSF.  I was all excited to get some with the new release and was lucky to find a store in Paris that already had all of them.  Well I swatched them and they are all soooo shimmery!  There is no way I could pull them off.  

I just wanted a highlighter so I went with a cream color base in hush instead.


----------



## nursie (Jul 6, 2010)

i have several msf, and yes i'll admit i bought them due to hype.
but even though i use them, i realize they just aren't that great of a product for me. i use brunette as a bronzer, but really i have several bronzers anyway. ones with much shimmer i do use to highlight, but there are other products that highlight too.
the current hype and subsequent immediate sell out online for stereo rose just underscores it for me that some products just get overhyped. i'm just going to stay away from buying any more, and i think the ones i have will last my lifetime.


----------



## Door (Jul 7, 2010)

Stereo Rose. I swatched it on Monday. It's okay but I still don't understand the hype. 

Melon pigment is another product everyone else seems to like but me. On me it's weird golden orange with greenisht flash. Not pretty.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Door* 

 
_Stereo Rose. I swatched it on Monday. It's okay but I still don't understand the hype._

 
Definitely! I have this from the original launch, back when I was just snagging MSFs because everyone raved about them. Stereo Rose is so not special, and I wish I'd had the sense back then to realize it. I won't get rid of it now, but I bet I've worn it 5 times since it was first released. I'm just not impressed, and I do not get the hype.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 7, 2010)

Natural msf. 
Broke me out SO bad! I loved the finish it gave but my god, my skin went crazy.


----------



## AmginE (Jul 9, 2010)

Ricepaper e/s... i dunno, i think it secretly hates me...


----------



## lilibat (Jul 15, 2010)

MSFs for me too. I don't see the appeal. Maybe if you don't have round boneless cheeks they work or something, but shiny on my cheeks... no no no.

Also that yellow lipgloss, looks like you have something gross on your lips to me.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_MSFs for me too. I don't see the appeal. Maybe if you don't have round boneless cheeks they work or something, but shiny on my cheeks... no no no.
_

 
I heard _ * that*_!
My cheeks are round, seemingly boneless, _ and _ oily!
I don't even look at the MSFs.


----------



## geeko (Jul 16, 2010)

Stereo rose is overhyped. I have it, but i m not in love with it.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I meant that if there were a way to be able to get the gorgeous complex colors and rich textures of the pigments in the more user-friendly form of pressed powder, I would *LOVE *it!_

 
You can press pigments! Google it, a million things will pop up. You just need rubbing alcohol & you're set.


----------



## LC (Jul 16, 2010)

any mineral eye shadow 
90% of MSFs, esPECIALLY stereo rose. I've had mine since 2005 and still haven't touched it.
beige colored paint pots...just use a concealer!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 17, 2010)

Zoomlash and any of their eyeliner pencils~they just never work 4 me.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

Studio fix fluid
Studio finish concealer


----------



## lenchen (Jul 17, 2010)

stereo rose, I never thought I'd say that!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Door* 

 
_Stereo Rose. I swatched it on Monday. It's okay but I still don't understand the hype. 

Melon pigment is another product everyone else seems to like but me. On me it's weird golden orange with greenisht flash. Not pretty._

 
I feel the same about Melon!  I got it because I kept hearing how great it was, and once I used it was extremely disappointed.  It looked so weird and muddy on my skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And yep, like I said on the last page, still not into Stereo Rose, haha.)


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 20, 2010)

Mineralize eyeshadows: a glittery mess, tons of fallout. Melon pigment. And sorry to say that: Satin Taupe e/s! Looks muddy on me (NW20/25 for reference).


----------



## Nej (Jul 22, 2010)

* All Mac Foundations & Concealers (Look gross on my skin, no staying powder)
* Paintpots (dry and hard to blend)
* All Mascaras
* Lip Gelees (No staying Power)
* All Pencil Liners (no staying power)


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 23, 2010)

Patina never shows up much on me. Just looks yellow. I'm nw15-20


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 23, 2010)

paint pots--yup, crease city.
Lip balm thingies--too messy to apply--sigh.


----------



## Modmom (Jul 23, 2010)

amber lights e/s


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

all bronzers they just never look right on me no matter what i do or even if a MUA does it.
bare study paint pot, it creases and it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 26, 2010)

Bare Study. No matter how little I use it looks like a glitter bomb hit me!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jul 29, 2010)

Petticoat. I never tried it before this month and it's gorgeous in the pan, but when I put it on my skin, for some unexpected reason, it's just less than satisfactory for the 30 bucks to spend on it. I ended up getting a less pretty looking Stereo Rose which, despite how orange-red it looks in the pan, looks good in small quantities on my face.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 29, 2010)

Carbon e/s. It's so chalky and difficult to blend. Typographic rules


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 1, 2010)

MSF's - I have one that I NEVER use, I think I swatched it 1x, I think they're stupid and pointless ;x

Paint Pots that have a shimmer to them, they crease for me. The flat ones are fine, but ones like Rubenesque with a little shimmer need to die in a fire.

Colored fluidline.. They never go on solidly for me.

CCB - Have two.. Hate them

any MAC mascara =[


----------



## singer82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably the mascaras. I can get a better or equal to mascara from the drug store.

Hate carbon really? Hmmm I just bought it recently and I LOVE it. 
I have the bare study paint pot and I love it as well. Works well for me. I love shimmery and metallic colors and bare study is a great base for it

things work different from person to person


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_Stereo rose is overhyped. I have it, but i m not in love with it._


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 10, 2010)

For me, all the MSF's(except the natural one in deep dark which I love). I can't stand the glitter, makes my skin look asky and dull. I actually don't like any of their mineralized stuff. I almost gave in and bought a shadow from the In The Groove collection until I looked at it in the sunlight and then I was glad I didn't. 

I also don't like pigments. Too messy and incovience to use for me.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Aug 11, 2010)

The pigments. But only because I don't really wear eyeshadow. I might like Vanilla pigment as a highlight for my cheeks though


----------



## cno64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_The pigments. But only because I don't really wear eyeshadow. I might like Vanilla pigment as a highlight for my cheeks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do wear eyeshadow, and love several pigments.
However, Vanilla is not a favorite of mine; I find it too sheer.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_
I also don't like pigments. Too messy and incovience to use for me._

 
I agree with this, to some extent.
Pigments _ are _ beautiful, but they can indeed be messy and inconvenient.
I only use them when I have plenty of time to do my makeup, which is not often.
Some of the incredible colors make it worth some hassle, though.


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 11, 2010)

I hate everything that looks even a little bit orange on my eyes, it makes me look ill, I tried for over a month to make Expensive pink work for me but I finally gave up and gave it to my mom


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 11, 2010)

Petticoat MSF?


----------



## cno64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tamarindi* 

 
_I hate everything that looks even a little bit orange on my eyes, it makes me look ill_

 
I can't do anything orange-toned anywhere on my face.
I see all these vibrant orange-toned lipsticks, and they look so pretty and summery, but I know they'd make me look terminal, so I must pass them up.


----------



## switchblade (Aug 12, 2010)

MSFs in general and dazzleglasses for me.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_MSFs in general and dazzleglasses for me._

 
I'm with you on the MSFs (my skin shines too much, on its own), but I love the Dazzleglasses.
I'm even loving the high shimmer of the much-maligned Dazzle lipsticks (though not the pigmentation, but that's another thread).
An almost legendary MAC product that isn't my thing is Parrot eyeshadow.
It was re-released a year or two back, and everyone else seemed to be excitedly squealing, "_Parrot is being brought back; I can't wait; I'm going to stock up!" _
Since I just don't like bright eyeshadow on me, I was sitting here yawning.


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 13, 2010)

painterly paint pot. I love the color, but I can't use it as a base. Any shadow I put over it streaks and becomes unblendable. I don't know if I got a bad batch or what.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rioselva* 

 
_painterly paint pot. I love the color, but I can't use it as a base. Any shadow I put over it streaks and becomes unblendable. I don't know if I got a bad batch or what._

 
I have never tried to use any of the Paint Pots, but I did try to use Bare Canvas Paint as a base, because everyone was talking about how well it worked, that it was better than Primer Potion.
I tried it for a while, but I finally had to admit to myself that it just doesn't work as well on my uber oily lids as PP does.
I used the Paint tube as a Back to MAC empty, bought another bottle of Primer Potion, and have never looked back.


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 2, 2010)

New ones added to the list:

Stereo Rose MSF - as a matter of fact, I'm not too crazy about any of the MSFs except for Blonde & I rarely use that. I'm not buying anymore MSFs.

Smoke & Diamonds e/s- this looks ashy on me


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

Dollymix and Peaches blush(NC40-42). Dollymix was too reddish on me and just looked unflattering, and Peaches just didn't show up on my skintone. I also hated zoom lash.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_
Smoke & Diamonds e/s- this looks ashy on me_

 
I can imagine how Smoke and Diamonds might look ashy on some, but if it works on your coloring, it *  works. *
On me, NW15, brunette, green eyes, Smoke and Diamonds comes out a lovely medium-to-deep shimmery grayish taupe.
I love it, and use it often.
That said, I absolutely hated Sweet Sienna, which many adore, and compare favorably to Smoke and Diamonds.

However, on me, Sweet Sienna looks like mold, but Smoke and Diamonds is taupe-y gray.
On the strength of its rave reviews, I actually bought, sight unseen, a full size of Sweet Sienna.
I tried it once, and disliked it so much that I offered it to a friend, who has brown eyes.
She loves it, though in my unspoken opinion, it doesn't look that great on her, either.


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Plumage eyeshadow. :/


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 3, 2010)

Stereo Rose - just too dark for me


----------



## Senoj (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just not a fan of Oh Baby lip glass. I've tried several combinations with it but I really don't get the big idea.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

stereo rose
  	Marine Life
  	Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## aibreanx (Nov 7, 2010)

By Candlelight MSF. Ages me and emphasizes pores.

  	Grand Entrance and All That Glitters eyeshadows. GE is just too shimmery and ATG pulls so orange on me. I'm still desperately trying to make GE work but I should just give up and swap it.


----------



## jenii (Nov 10, 2010)

MSFs, and damn near every single frost lipglass I've ever tried. But, I'm not a huge fan of frosty lips anyway, so that's a big reason.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 11, 2010)

jenii said:


> near every single frost lipglass I've ever tried. But, I'm not a huge fan of frosty lips anyway, so that's a big reason.


	I like a few of the frost Lipglasses, though for the life of me I can't remember which ones.
  	However, I've just about completely abandoned the Lipglasses, in favor of the Dazzleglasses. While I do like shine on the lips, I prefer shimmer to frost.
  	Back to topic: I can't seem to get enthusiastic about Heritage Rouge pigment. Everyone else seems to adore it, but it just makes me look sickly. A friend of mine loves it so much that I gave her a full size jar for Christmas last year.
  	I, on the other hand, have never worn it out in public at all.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 11, 2010)

Angel lipstick. It makes me look gross :<


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 11, 2010)

Lollipop Lovin'  makes me look like i'm wearing thousand island dressing :-/


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2010)

Studio Fix foundation -- makes my skin look like cardboard.


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 11, 2010)

Lustre e/s
  	Mostly all Green, Blue, Pink, rage, Silver and Grey e/s
  	Foundations (makes me break out)
  	Shadesticks (I could NEVER make them work for me)
  	Lipglasses (They are too sticky and they dry out my lips) 
  	Zoom Lash Mascara (makes my eyes burn so I haven't tried any other Mascaras from MAC)
  	The "Self-propelling, self-sharpenin" eyebrow pencils.

  	That's all that I can think of right now...


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 11, 2010)

genduk26 said:


> all paint pot. crease on me


 

  	I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance under the PP and that seems to work for me. If I don't use the Primer first, the PP crease for me as well.


----------



## maproprevie (Dec 19, 2010)

All foundations excluding Studio Sculpt
  	GPS - Crease like mad on me and are impossible to blend in any matter
  	MSFs, other than the MSF Natural in Light for me. Too TOO shimmery.
  	Club and Humid e/s


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 20, 2010)

Angel lipstick. It is sooo popular but I don't see anything special about it at all. I think creamcup is soo much better.Also The Volcanic ash mask and exfoliate. They make my skin break out! They just sit in my bathroom under my sink untouched!


----------



## Synder (Dec 27, 2010)

Mac Stereo Rose Blush.
  	Not gonna lie, my skin is literally PAPER white with lots of freckles and this blush makes me look diseased no matter how I apply it. :/
  	Also;
  	Painterly. 
  	I've seen so many people use it as an E/S base but it just doesn't work for me.. and it's so uncomfortable to wear. Really a heavy product.


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2011)

Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 6, 2011)

...


----------



## bronzedhoney (Mar 6, 2011)

Feline eye kohl. Not good when I wear contacts.


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 20, 2011)

...The 109 brush....*flees out of thread*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure this is a loved tool because I see complaints about it from time to time, but the 150 brush and I might have to finally part ways.  It is so irritating to my skin when I wear a powder foundation.  Even long after application my skin is itchy and irritated from the prickly bristles.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

Club eyeshadow - I want it to look good on me. The swatches are gorgeous. Everyone loves it. And no matter what, it just looks like I've been punched if I use it as shadow. The only use I have is to layer it over black eyeliner to make a slightly irridescent liner, and Blue Brown pigment works better for that.

  	For the same reason (punched-eye look), Hepcat - but that doesn't seem as popular as Club.


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

patina. i love how it looks on my hand. but disappears on my lids.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

All the nude/peachy lipsticks (creme d' nude, creme cup, fleshpot, playing koi, etc). They just look horrible on me.


----------



## Jishin (Apr 19, 2011)

Feline. It smudges like craaazy


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Apr 19, 2011)

Satin taupe. No matter how many way I apply it I look like I have a black eye. Sigh...


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2011)

Satin Taupe shadow! It literally looks like poo on my lids. I always try and I always fail. On the lid, in the crease, just fail.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I update my list!

  	I finally found a way to like Satin Taupe a little bit.

  	All foundations with the exception of the Mineralize that I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Shroom and Swish e/s, the first one doesn't show up on me and the second is weird!
  	Melon pigment, yellow orange color??
  	Bare Study,  dries my lid, I can't blend it, and I can't apply e/s after that, what kind of e/s base is that???
  	Hue l/s, Myth l/s make me look dead, the best nude for me is Angel (I know it's not supposed to be but it is for my pigmented lips)


----------



## Rania88 (May 5, 2011)

Paintpots. Not really impressed with their color range.


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Dazzleglasses for sure, and Dollymix blush. I love bright cheeks, but I just can't stand all the shimmer in it.


----------



## leah2412 (May 9, 2011)

MSF's usually...petticoat & perfect topping to name a few.


----------



## liba (May 9, 2011)

Beauty Powders. I have Briar Rose and Oh So Fair and feel like that's plenty for the time being. They're all a little too retro in their finish for my tastes - I do better with some more light reflective technology - MCLP, MSF, Careblend. Now, if they ever start making that Careblend formula in sheer non-skin colors, I'm going to fall all over myself to the store.


----------



## User38 (May 9, 2011)

libaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - hugs !

  	I use the powders as blush -- and that with a bright lip is retro, but then again retro is back.. lol.

  	I know what you mean about light reflective tech.. I wish it were perfected tho... but that's just me.


----------



## liba (May 9, 2011)

HIIIIIIIIII HG!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rockin' hugs right back!

  	Oh So Fair is the ultimate retro all over face powder for me, so I feel like I don't need anything else to top it. Not on an Arthurian BP quest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	However, that Careblend formula is great - it shaves off 10 damn years and never feels anything but gentle on my sensitive skin. If there's a higher level to reach, I'd say add some SPF and bump up the moisturizing skin care element. We'll get there eventually - maybe by the time I need to replace my current compact.

  	I had a horrendous time trying to locate that Coty powder you suggested - I wound up calling off the search. 

  	Anyhow, hope you're doing great, dear!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

liba said:


> HIIIIIIIIII HG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	that is awesome to know! i was kindly sent one of these so i can't wait to try it out today!


----------



## leah2412 (May 10, 2011)

Briar rose was also a bust for me. I really didn't like any of the beauty powders in the VV collection.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 10, 2011)

Face and Body foundation. I hate that stuff. It's so streaky, a complete mess.


----------



## ashtraygirl (May 10, 2011)

I don't get prep + prime face: hate it
  	I'm not a fan of their foundations - but the mineralize satin one is nasty
  	MSFs I don't get....


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes, forgot Satin Taupe. How can anyone make a nice smokey eye with that? I look like I got punched in the face.


----------



## leah2412 (May 11, 2011)

I agree, I didn't like the face and body foundation either.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 11, 2011)

I can't stand the Satin Taupe e/s it looks dirty on me, All That Glitters e/s too much for me and it looks weird swatched or on me. The mascara's they have not my thing. Dazzleglass is way too sticky on me and too much glitter and the Desert Rose it's way too easy with this blush to over-do it even when I put a little on.


----------



## Cocopai (May 25, 2011)

Woodwinked!!! It looks insanely orange on my skin! Like metallic shock orange. Not pretty!
	Oh, and i dont like blankety lipstick either, it makes me look like a corpse.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm new to MAC and haven't tried much, but from what I have tried...

  	Fix+  --  What the hell?  Was one of my first purchases because everyone on here ranted and raved about how damn amazing this stuff is - I can't get it to work, looks like rain drops on my face.  I want to make it work for me!

  	Paint Pots  --  I bought Painterly, again being told it'll help stop creasing and making colours vibrant - I couldn't even get it to go on my damn lid.  Now I just use UDPP & Milk Jumbo Pencil and I'm #winning.

  	Soft & Gentle MSF  --  Once again - "You have to get every MSF EVARRRRR!" - Holy shit pore-city on my big pores and greasy looking as hell on my combination skin.

  	Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone  --  I bought this in hopes it would help mask my big pores and control oil, like it says it will do.  I used this once, applied foundation & powder over top and it literally looked like I had a sunburn that was peeling.  My skin was just peeling off my damn nose!

  	Pigments  --  I bought Gold Stroke (I think that's it, too lazy to go check) from a blog sale, simply because I was uber excited about MAC - haha. I actually haven't used this because I fear mess everywhere.  I'd love to try Naked, Vanilla & Melon more than anything but I'd want them pressed - I can't justify buying a pigment jar (esp full price) I'm never going to get to the bottom of, no matter how pretty it is!

  	Lipgloss  --  I don't like lipgloss in general, so I haven't even bothered to buy any.  I have a couple from a blog sale, but I don't use them. :/

  	I'm pretty sure that's it so far - I'm seeing a lot of people hating on Woodwinked and Satin Taupe - I actually just bought these and am waiting for them to be delivered - I REALLY hope they work out, lmao.


----------



## afulton (Jun 21, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Oh yes, forgot Satin Taupe. How can anyone make a nice smokey eye with that? I look like I got punched in the face.


	LOL, funny!


----------



## deidre (Mar 22, 2012)

Pigments - but probably because I have no patience to work with loose products!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 23, 2012)

deidre said:


> Pigments - but probably because I have no patience to work with loose products!


 
	You're right that they're messy, and while i do usually go for pressed powder shadows, sometimes the loose powder pigments are so beautiful that they're worth the trouble.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not in love or lust with Blacktrack Fluidline.  MAC really needs to make their Fluidlines waterproof.


----------



## rubytitania (Mar 24, 2012)

Woodwinked! I know it looks great on lots of people but on me (NW15 redhead) it turns a hideous orange. Such a shame because it looks stunning in the pan. I also dislike Bronze, Antiqued and Amber Lights because they're just too warm and make me look sick.   Plumage is another one. I SO want to love it because the shade is amazing, but it's a sheer chalky mess  Carbon is also a really crappy black.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 24, 2012)

rubytitania said:


> *Plumage is another one.* I SO want to love it because the shade is amazing, but it's a sheer chalky mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i agree with you...on me, plumage just reads plain black instead!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Mar 29, 2012)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm not in love or lust with Blacktrack Fluidline.  MAC really needs to make their Fluidlines waterproof.


	I agree! I've heard black black chromaline is much better though! I'm waiting for mine to come in and hopefully it works better! *crossing fingers*


----------



## lilblue10 (Mar 31, 2012)

MSF Natural !


----------



## shordeecat (Apr 28, 2012)

fix + and the magically cool liquid powder.  BOOO


----------



## chocula (May 4, 2012)

Smoulder
  	Guacamole shadow (horrified that this might come back in a collection)
	The mineralize shadows and blushes


----------



## glitterbug86 (May 7, 2012)

*Satin Taupe* - it's purple on my pale skin and dulls my whole complexion. Also WHY do mac make a million different bronzes/golds but only ONE taupe. I love taupes and the one they do make I hate. Grr.
*Woodwinked* - it's really orange gold on me (again made worse by my pale skin) but I wish it went on how it looks in the pan.. it's a great texture and it's ok for when I want an orangey gold but it still doesn't do much for me.
*Naked Lunch *- mine has really bad colour payoff but maybe I got a dud.
*Carbon *- I don't know why people love this, it is def not "the blackest black ever". Mine is not that black and has bad payoff. I heard they reformulated it though and it's not as good so that explains that if it's true.


----------



## wearecloudy (Nov 15, 2012)

Porcelain Pink MSF (It makes me look like I just rubbed a chalk eraser on my face...and I don't even use that much of it)

  	...and....

  	Black Tied E/S. (I look like a raccoon...a sparkly raccoon. Too much fall out from it)

  	I also hated teal pigment. I had one of the vials of it from a Christmas set. It looked horrible on me. And, it was also hard to work with. I dumped that with my 13 year old niece. Her problem now.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 17, 2012)

Cremesheen lipsticks and I don't seem to get along.  They're extremely drying and feel sticky on my lips.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2012)

Cremesheens & I do not get along either. Annoying formula!
  	Frost, glaze and lustre l/s are horrible on me.
  	Sushi Flower e/s. Worse shade ever. Will never purchase it again.
  	Carbon e/s - don't see the attraction. I've found tons of other black e/s that are blacker & softer & better.
  	Shroom - what's the big deal?
  	MAC Wipes - can't stand the smell of them!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2012)

Senoj said:


> I'm just not a fan of Oh Baby lip glass. I've tried several combinations with it but I really don't get the big idea.







  	OH Baby & Chestnut lip pencil - the most boring lip combination ever.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2012)

tmdblue said:


> -MSF Warmed - Tin Man anyone???


----------

